# Обсуждаем санатории (для лечения, восстановления и реабилитации)



## Geolog (20 Дек 2006)

Добрый день. Посоветуйте стоит ли лечиться в санатории в Подмосковье и в каком, в какое время года, у меня два года назад был компрес.перелом позвон. L1 поясн.крест.отд.

Конечно лучше лечиться в Саках, но один я пока не могу туда поехать, подскажите, кто лечился в санаториях Подмосковья или в соседних областях.Поделитесь успехами в лечении опорно-двигательного аппарата.


----------



## Элси (9 Мар 2007)

Тоже интересует данный вопрос! Пожалуйста, подскажите!
Имеется протрузия L4-L5 1,5 мм и L5-S1 2 мм.
Выше ы разделе выложи снимочки


----------



## Ell (10 Мар 2007)

*Элси*, Вы выложили снимки, это хорошо. Но еще бы описать свое состояние. Что болит, как и тд.
По поводу санаториев. Мое мнение таково - санаторий - это восстанавливающее лечение либо профилактическое. А вот в период обострения лучше все же стационар.


----------



## Вальдемар (14 Мар 2007)

Три раза ездил в санаторий "Хилово".Находится в Псковской области.Рекомендую.


----------



## Alex-Alex (28 Июн 2007)

Мне кажется это тема отдельного разговора. Она обширна и можно поделиться опытом пребывания во всех санаториях, центрах.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (28 Июн 2007)

Хоть тема  далеко и не нова,все же так же  вижу целесообразность ее обновления.Объясню,почему.
Мне кажется,что каждый год условия ,например,изменяются.(так же ,как и ценовая политика)уже  лето ,может,кто-нибудь  успел съездить подлечиться.
Посмотрела сайт"Старая Русса"(отзывы в частности).Не очень-то люди жалуют.А я хотела ехать!Где истина?Конечно,можно и никого не спрашивать,ведь,сколько людей ,столько и мнений...Но,может,кто-нибудь поделится.Очень любопытно.:blush200:


----------



## kuka (28 Июн 2007)

Писала уже во многих постах, что проходиа восстановительное лечение в санатории "Тараскуль" под Тюменью. 
Условия проживания и инфраструктура хорошая. Номера не шикарные (можно приобрести и люкс, но цена очень высокая) , для двоих тесные, но если цель лечиться - это не играет роли. Есть прекрасный спортзал, боулинг, ресторан, водно-оздоровительный комплекс, озеро и тд. и т.п.

Ну и самое главное современная лечебная база. Специализируется на болезнях сенрдца и опорно-двигательного аппарата.

Основные лечебные факторы санатория - минеральная вода и сапропелевые грязи. Для приема грязевых процедур надо иметь хоршее здоровье, т.к. есть много противопоказаний.
Спину в этом санатории лечила первый раз.
Мне был назначен комплекс процедур:
1. Грязи.
2. Подводная вытяжка.
3. Лазер.
4. Массаж.
5. ЛФК.
6. Гидромассажные ванны.

После второй грязевой процедуры почувствовала значительное улучшение.

Если Вас заинтересовало - пишите в личку, дам тел. отдела реализации. Планировать поездку и приобретать путевку надо заранее, т.к. путевки моментально распределяют по предприятиям и организациям мед.страха. В свободную реализацию поступает очень ограниченный процент.


----------



## Alex-Alex (29 Июн 2007)

Тема старая а вот вопросы остаются вне зависимости от цены и категории
1. Всем ли можно делать подводную вытяжку, насколько она эффективна, есть ли разница делать ее в воде простой или в минеральной.
2. Совместимы ли физиопроцедуры между собой или нет, а также в комплексе с другими. Врач в санатории может выписать все что хочется, тем более Вы платите.
3. При возникшем обострении от чего необходимо отказаться а что наоборот

Это только некоторые вопросы ...


----------



## Kama (29 Июн 2007)

Под Ярославлем (от Москвы 3 часа езды) есть недалеко друг от друга два санатория, специализирующихся на заболеваниях опорно-двигательной системы - "Большие Соли" (подороже, но всё на супер-уровне, есть стационар, делают операции на позвоночник квалифицированные врачи, восстановительный период и т.д.) и "Малые Соли" (гораздо дешевле, раза в три, стационара нет, условия совковые, но вполне приемлемые, восстановительные процедуры). Подводная вытяжка есть в обоих.


----------



## kuka (29 Июн 2007)

Alex-Alex написал(а):


> . Врач в санатории может выписать все что хочется, тем более Вы платите.



Все что хочется врач в моем случае не выписал. Мне было заявлено четко и ясно, что есть определенная схема лечения моего заболевания. Мне было отказано в бассейне и циркулярном душе. Причина - перепад температур вода-воздух и как следствие переохлаждение.



Alex-Alex написал(а):


> 3. При возникшем обострении от чего необходимо отказаться а что наоборот



Подводную вытяжку лучше проводить в минеральной воде. У нее плотность выше. С обострением вообще в санаторий не принимают. 
А при обострении от санаторных процедур вас будет консультировать Ваш лечащий врач. Мой врач особое внимание уделял подводной вытяжке.


----------



## Радашевич Надежда (26 Май 2008)

*Моя сетра едет в санаторий.*

Сестра едет в "Огонёк".Как там?
Сестре 7 лет.


----------



## Helen (27 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Собираюсь в санаторий.Кто был расскажите как там?*

Здравствуй, Надюша! 
У меня нет конкретной информации по данному санаторию, но обычно в санаториях (оппорно-двигательный аппарат) в отделениях по травме позвоночника имеются программы по реабилитации, учитывающие сроки, двигательный режим, ношение корсета в соответствии с имеющимися правилами, думаю, во всех случаях это было бы полезно.

Надеюсь будет отзыв и от того, кто там побывал.

Желаю скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Собираюсь в санаторий.Кто был расскажите как там?*

Хороший пример правильного ведения пациента с компрессионным переломом позвонка.
В санатории есть отработанные программы при вашей проблеме. Главное не спешите и слушайте врачей.


----------



## nnka (30 Авг 2009)

*Собираюсь в санаторий.Кто был расскажите как там?*

Надежда! Как вам санаторий в Стрельне? Оправдал Ваши надежды? У меня тоже компресионный оскольчатый перелом и врач советует в ноябре-декабре ехать в санаторий.


----------



## Радашевич Надежда (15 Сен 2009)

Санаторий не очень, Маше не понравилось.


----------



## Soboleva (16 Сен 2009)

Клиника вертеброневрологии (Санаторий Кисловодск) находится на территории санатория Луч. Читала. Исключительно по профилю! 
Хвастают исключительно какой-то вытяжкой в воде и ядерно-магнитно-резонансной терапией!
Сама была в Пятигорске (Тарханы), лечат все. Не понравилось!Хотя и есть свои плюсы!

Если кто-то поделится своими положительными воспоминаниями о санаториях, буду только рада!!!


----------



## iri (1 Ноя 2009)

Подскажите санаторий при остеохондрозе и грыже. Буду признательна


----------



## скиф (26 Дек 2009)

Любой санаторий Пятигорска - все специализируются на опорно-двигательном аппарате.


----------



## micstura (26 Дек 2009)

ФГУ «Российский научный центр восстановительной медицины и курортологии Минздравсоцразвития»

Адрес Центра : 
121099, Москва, Новый Арбат, 32 (здание на реконструкции) 
121069, Москва, Борисоглебский переулок, 9. Ближайшие станции метро: Баррикадная, Смоленская, Арбатская.


----------



## AfterDark (14 Июл 2010)

*Подскажите хороший санаторий в Лен, области*
Меня интересует, где в Ленобласти есть хороший санаторий, где помогают восстановиться после длительного лечения позвоночника, чтобы были водные процедуры, массаж и всё в этом роде??? Может, кто-то уже где-то отдыхал и достаточно ли будет недельной поездки, к сожалению, на большее время просто не могу отпроситься с работы


----------



## Ання (18 Янв 2011)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и какие санатории спициализируются на лечении позвоночника, и имеют хорошую репутацию?


----------



## ag777 (22 Янв 2011)

описание санаториев которые занимаются лечением позвоночника http://pozvonochnik.3dn.ru/index/sanatorno_kurortnoe_lechenie_v_rossii/0-273 по регионамgood


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Янв 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и какие санатории спициализируются на лечении позвоночника, и имеют хорошую репутацию?



Г. Кисловодск, санаторий Луч (Коминтерна 10). На его базе находится Клиика вертеброневрологии (проф. Лиев А.А.) - одно их ведущих специализированных учреждений в стране по лечению проблем позвоночника. Собственно можно обратится и в саму клинику.


----------



## Буся (24 Янв 2011)

Самарская обол., санаторий Сергиевские минеральные водыgood


----------



## Нася (24 Янв 2011)

Бусь, а ты в какой и когда собираешься?


----------



## kuhtik (24 Янв 2011)

Если верить этому сайту, что указан выше, по Северо-Западу ничего нет...?
Нася, не в курсе?
Не хочется через всю страну пилить поездом, а самолет мне - дорого....


----------



## Нася (25 Янв 2011)

Есть псковские санатории. Где-то тема обсуждалась. Ща поищу.


----------



## Буся (27 Янв 2011)

Нася, я стою на очереди (надеюсь, в Сергиевские минводы), как только очередь подойдет, сразу поеду. Опять же, надеюсь через пару месяцев, раньше ведь вроде нельзя?


----------



## Нася (28 Янв 2011)

Бусь, а как люди на очередь встают??


----------



## Буся (28 Янв 2011)

Ну, у меня в выписке из больницы, в рекомендациях, значится - сан.-кур. лечение. Я пошла в поликлинику, мне там дали направление, я с ним пошла в Управление соц.защиты, и там меня поставили на очередь


----------



## Нася (28 Янв 2011)

Еще бы узнать что такое Управление соц защиты. Какие-то нереальные слова.. с нереальным смыслом..umnik


----------



## vzdribadyk (28 Янв 2011)

Здесь на форуме, интересно так звания дают
Местный это последние  звание?)))


----------



## Kotenok (28 Янв 2011)

Да!


----------



## Буся (28 Янв 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Еще бы узнать что такое Управление соц защиты. Какие-то нереальные слова.. с нереальным смыслом..umnik



ну... раньше это собесами называли, набери в поиске, там в каждом районе свое отделение есть


----------



## Kotenok (28 Янв 2011)

Девчёнки, соц защита и собес - разные вещи! Если нужна соц защита, то её и ищите!


----------



## kuhtik (28 Янв 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Ну, у меня в выписке из больницы, в рекомендациях, значится - сан.-кур. лечение. Я пошла в поликлинику, мне там дали направление, я с ним пошла в Управление соц.защиты, и там меня поставили на очередь



Хм...Интересно, а почему мне такого не написали, самая здоровая что ли...:p
"Тиграм мяса не докладывают!!!!!!!!" (с)


----------



## Нася (29 Янв 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Здесь на форуме, интересно так звания дают
> Местный это последние  звание?)))



Не, не последнее!! Можно выучиться на врача, быстренько получить богатый и всесторонний опыт, подтержденный  многолетней практикой - и пожалуйста, ты - КОНСУЛЬТАНТ!!!umnik
А местным ты становишься после тяжелой, продолжительной болезни:blush200:

Добавлено через 1 минуту


kuhtik написал(а):


> Хм...Интересно, а почему мне такого не написали, самая здоровая что ли...:p
> "Тиграм мяса не докладывают!!!!!!!!" (с)



Кухтик, та же ерунда.. У нас на 2013 год записывают в Сестрорецк.. Где записывают я что-то не выяснила..


----------



## Алексей1987 (29 Янв 2011)

А что-нибудь про Ховрино кто-то знает?


----------



## Ання (4 Фев 2011)

А в Сибири не знаете, есть ли хорошие санатории, специализирующиеся на лечении позвоночника?
 И можно поподробнее про Сергиевские минеральные воды. Кто был, поделитесь информацией. Помогло ли лечение? )


----------



## Lari (4 Фев 2011)

Рекомендую,  курорт Druskininkai sanatorija.lt


*В санатории лечат следующие заболевания (Лицензия № 1247): *
          опорно-двигательного аппарата;·          нервной системы (неврологические);·          системы кровообращения (кардиологические);·          дыхательной системы (пульмонологические);·          травматолого-ортопедические;


----------



## Буся (4 Фев 2011)

Хороший санаторий good, но есть и ближеaiwan


----------



## Нася (4 Фев 2011)

Я про Старую Руссу размышляю.. Короче, туда собираюсь. дней на 20!


----------



## Шеда (5 Фев 2011)

В Белоруссии говорят очень хорошие санатории для опорно-двигательного аппарата и позвоночника. Только вот какие точно, не знаю.


----------



## Нася (5 Фев 2011)

Да, про белоруссию слышала. И вроде как там дешевле. На форуме где-то обсуждалась тема.. Можно поискать.


----------



## наталья 1975 (6 Фев 2011)

Девочки, а как вы в санатории все собрались, на платной основе? Потому что у нас дают путевки только с инвалидностью через соцзащиту, а так пожалуйста плати и реабилитируйсяfurious


----------



## Нася (6 Фев 2011)

Я - платно.


----------



## Ання (7 Фев 2011)

Я тоже платно. Вот ищу подешевле бы) Да желательно бы еще и у моря, чтоб приятное с полезным совместить) Может в Адлер-Сочи. Правда не знаю, реально ли. Вот сбираюсь на консультацию в фирму, которая путевки в санатории по всей стране продает)
 А еще в интернете нашла информацию про Белокуриху, что там отлично спины лечат. Но мне бы хотелось куда-нить в более теплые края уехать на лечение))


----------



## Нася (7 Фев 2011)

Ання, если что отыщите - пишите!!! Обязательно. совместить с морем мне в голову не приходило даже.. а ведь возможно!


----------



## Ання (7 Фев 2011)

Да вот уже вроде отыскала (неделю штудирую интернет и звоню в фирмы))
 В Крыму мне посоветовали санаторий "Полтава-Крым" г. Саки. Вроде отзывы не плохие.
 Может кто был? Расскажите про лечение?)


----------



## наталья 1975 (7 Фев 2011)

Да-да дорогие форумчане, если что узнаете сообщайте пожалуйста о ваших находках и отзывах. Тоже думаю куда мужа пристроить на реабилитацию.


----------



## Нася (7 Фев 2011)

В Саки у меня сын в лагерь ездил) В английский) Все, что знаю - природа супер.


----------



## Ання (8 Фев 2011)

Я не уверена, что там серьезная лечебная база. Но зато можно совместить с отдыхом на море. Да и процедуры все равно какие-нить можно пройти полезные


----------



## Буся (8 Фев 2011)

Хорошие отзывы о Кисловодске good, там специализируются на опорно-двигательном аппарате. Только вот моря там нет..

Добавлено через 1 минуту
там при каком-то из санаториев есть даже Клиника вертебрологии. Можно в нете поискать


----------



## vzdribadyk (8 Фев 2011)

Да я тоже читал читал хорошие отзывы о санатории Луч в Кисловодске.
А у кого есть деньги в Израиле хорошие санатории, плюс мертвое море,которое в мире считается самым лечебным,или в Сочи там тоже хорошие санаторий


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (9 Фев 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Хорошие отзывы о Кисловодске good, там специализируются на опорно-двигательном аппарате. Только вот моря там нет..
> 
> Добавлено через 1 минуту
> там при каком-то из санаториев есть даже Клиника вертебрологии. Можно в нете поискать



Вот же вы не внимательны!!!! Я в самом начале этой ветки дал название этого санатория и адрес!


----------



## Ання (9 Фев 2011)

Я уже изучила отзывы о санатории ЛУч Как-то они меня не вдохновили( Очень много людей пишет плохие отзывы.
  Как-то сложно сделать выбор. Хотелось бы, чтобы здесь написали люди, которые сами проходили лечение, и могли бы дать оценку


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (9 Фев 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> Я уже изучила отзывы о санатории ЛУч Как-то они меня не вдохновили( Очень много людей пишет плохие отзывы.
> Как-то сложно сделать выбор. Хотелось бы, чтобы здесь написали люди, которые сами проходили лечение, и могли бы дать оценку



Ну это общее место. Пишут больше недовольные, чем довольные. Редкий санаторий или отель не обхаяли. Если вы ждете вип-обслуживания, то это куда нибудь на Кипр. А тут ВИП-лечение. В клинике процент излеченых достигает 98. Вы определитесь что вы хотите: отдыхать или лечится. К сожалению у нас пока это разные вещи. Прошу также учесть, что в клинику я, к примеру, направляю только тяжелых пациентов и в результате чаще всего обходится без операции.


----------



## Ання (9 Фев 2011)

ВИП-проживание не нужно, нужно хорошее лечение. Вот о нем я и читаю отзвы в интернете. Конечно любой санаторий имеет как положительные, так и отрицательные отзывы. Просто когда отзывов очень много негативных-задумываешься. Все-таки хочется, чтобы все прошло хорошо.


----------



## Буся (9 Фев 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Вот же вы не внимательны!!!! Я в самом начале этой ветки дал название этого санатория и адрес!



Ну уж извините..

Добавлено через 5 минут
Аня, в Кисловодск двое моих саратовских знакомых ездят каждый год, одна из них - два раза в год. Говорит - только этим и спасается. В самарский "Сергиевские минводы" моя мама ездила несколько лет назад, после курса не болела все эти годы, вот только недавно начали опять симптомы проявляться и то, только после стрессов. Я сама тоже собираюсь туда весной. Отпишусь, как съезжу, если еще будет актуально good


----------



## Нася (9 Фев 2011)

Недешево Кисловоский Луч. Надо на 21 день... Да еще бы ребенка прихватить.
Я нашла по 2600. У кого-нибудь есть варианты?
Прямого выхода на санаторий не отыскала как-то. может есть у кого-нить?
ЧТо с белоруссией в конце концов?? Хвалят же!!


----------



## Ання (9 Фев 2011)

Согласна, что не дешево. Да еще и в агенстве мне сказали, что в этом году коммерческих путевок у Луча нет, только социальные. Надо звонить туда. Но опять же, пишут, что с ними очень сложно общаться...вообщем, попасть туда не так то просто(


----------



## Нася (9 Фев 2011)

а есть телефон луча? я позвоню! Это правильно, что нет коммерческих, с другой стороны...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (9 Фев 2011)

Телефон можно узнать по справке (8-14, кажется). В Клинике вертеброневрологии дешевле, чем в санатории и не на много скромнее.


----------



## Нася (9 Фев 2011)

Вот, наконец-то нашла цитату в одной из тем. Спасибо автору большое!



> Здравствуйте, по поводу санаториев. Очень хорошая лечебная база вот здесь: http://www.strkurort.ru/ . Хорошие собственные грязи и минералка, а так же физиопроцедуры, опытный пожилой иглорефлексотерапевт.
> Если хочется дешево то вот здесь: http://www.sanatorii.by/ Для Москвы это вообще копейки, за дополнительную плату можно запроцедурится...Выберите что-нибудь из Минской области ( Юность, Белая Русь, Приозёрный...главное чтобы грязи были)



Вот, можно повыбирать, посоображать.
Леонид Михайлович, а чем клиника от санатория отличается?

Добавлено через 1 час 23 минуты
http://www.sanatorii.by/?obj=142     я сюда уже отправила заявку на бронь..
 оказывается не так все просто с путевками. надо успевать.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Фев 2011)

Клиника - специализированное учреждения для лечения вертебрологических больных. А санатроий больше для отыха и профилактики. Территориально они на одной базе и можно, находясь в санатории, лечиться в клинике, но если есть реальная проблема с позвоночником, лучше сразу в клинику. Одно "НО" - там очередь на 2 месяца вперед.


----------



## Lari (11 Фев 2011)

*Санаторий Эгле, Литва*
Одноместный номер    45 евро (путевка+лечение+питание) (нужна ЕС виза)
Двухместный ****** 41 евро


----------



## Нася (11 Фев 2011)

Лари, а можно про этот санаторий поподробнее? Ты что-то о нем слышала?
Литва - это здорово!)


----------



## Lari (11 Фев 2011)

*Нася!*
Я не только слышала о санатории Эгле, но и пользуюсь периодически услугами (подводный массаж, вертикальные ванны, растяжка позвоночника, массаж и др)
Ссылка sanatorija.lt -переходишь на русский язык и читаешь всю информацию, а я могу ньюансы уточнить.


----------



## Нася (11 Фев 2011)

Здорово, Лари. 
А как там с грязями- ваннами? впрочем, сейчас почитаю. Цена хорошая. И Литву я ну очень люблю!!)


----------



## Lari (11 Фев 2011)

Грязи и ванны-в ассортименте. Процедура "Растяжка позвоночника " выглядит так: надо лежать в грязевой ванне 20 минут, потом смыть грязь, одеться и кладут на кушетку,  прикрепляют ремнями гири, лежать 20 минут. После процедуры надо ходить  или лежать 2 часа. *Сидеть нельзя!*


----------



## Ання (12 Фев 2011)

И я как раз уже давно мечтаю о путешествии в Прибалтику)  Сейчас почитаю)


----------



## Olk@ (11 Мар 2011)

Подскажите - есть ли специализированный санаторий при ГУВД???
Если можно помимо адреса, еще и отзыв. Заранее благодарю...


----------



## hurmatov (27 Мар 2011)

В феврале этого года мне оперативно удалили грыжу. Сейчас прохожу восстановительные процедуры в гор.поликлиннике, но хочется подлечиться в каком нибудь санатории, специализирующегося на восстановлении после операций. Хорошо бы если этот санаторий был на берегу моря... ну или в каком-нибудь красивом месте - что бы семья могла тоже отдохнуть культурно. Так что жду хороших отзывов о каком-нибудь чудо-лечебном заведении...
В продолжении темы расскажу как я проходил лечение в 2007 году. В тот году у меня случилось первое серьезное обострение и я решил всерьез заняться своим здоровьем, и начал бороздить просторы интернета в поисках подходящего санатория. Нашел два заведения специализируешься на грыжах: Первый был где то на Кавказе, не помню как называется (далековато и дороговато) и второй  в г.Уфе санаторий "Радуга" (приемлемая цена и ехать не так уж и далеко). При этом в Уфе обещали все и всем, присутствовал большой перечень врачей - кандидатов наук, большой перечень процедур и даже "Карипазим" делали. Очень понравился  красиво оформленный сайт, правда немного смутило отсутствие отзывов - как в последствии оказалось, не зря..
Я купил путевку на 3 недели и поехал поправлять здоровье. Санаторий находился на окраине города в большой очень красивой роще. Заселился быстро - без проблем. Сам санаторий небольшой и состоял на тот момент из одного жилого здания (со столовой, жилым корпусом, тренажерным залом) и одного лечебного строения. На территории находился пейнбольный  клуб, небольшое помещение под развлекательный клуб,  ну а вообще территория была очень маленькая и просматривалась с любой точки.  Я человек не требовательный, не капризный и в любой, даже полной ж..    могу хорошо отдохнуть и найти положительные моменты, но не в данном случае это сделать было очень трудно...
В развлекательном клубе (комната метров 40-50) был старый кассетный магнитофон и пара больших муз.колонок, стояло 2 перекошенных бильярдных стола с рваной материей, кии были тоже были кривые и без наконечников. Там даже проводились дискотеки на которые никто не приходил. Жилой корпус был в процессе ремонта, вернее сказать проводились реанимационные мероприятия и строители пытались продлить жизнь устаревшему зданию. Но мне досталась отремонтированная вполне приличная комната на втором этаже. Весь санаторий был переполнен очень пожилыми постояльцами, как потом выяснилось, санаторий выиграл тендер на санаторное обслуживание ветеранов ВОВ, по видимому предложив самую низкую цену. В столовую, которая находиться на втором этаже, ведет оччччень крутая лестница и пациентам с серьезными проблемами со здоровьем или пожилым - это была непреодолимой преградой на пути к обеду. Кормили как в столовой, в принципе съедобно, часто давали кумыс. Двухэтажный лечебный корпус был *очень* маленький и явно не справлялся с количеством заселенных постояльцев, везде были большие очереди. К тому же большая часть кабинетов отдана под платные процедуры (в основном косметические), на которые ездят проживающие в г.Уфа. Первый этаж наполовину ушел в землю и его скорее надо было бы назвать - цокольным. Там находился душ-шарко, грязи, альфа капсула, какие то маски и обвертывания, массаж. Я не знаю как можно назвать помещение где проводились водные процедуры: длинный коридор с комнатами с одной стороны (кто то душ-шарко принимает, где в ванне лежат, где то ждут когда грязь привезу). Помещение очень низкое, обклеено грязной плиткой довоенного производства, везде проходят ржавые, местами перекрашенные на 10 слоев трубы, из которых постоянно капает вода. Гряз привозили с перебоями из соседнего санатория и мед.персонал ее активно экономил, намазывая уже остывшую жижу на исключительно больные места - не грамма мимо!!! Душ-шарко делали неплохо - главное не обращать на окружающую обстановку, что бы не портить себе настроение. Мануальный терапевт, вроде неплохой, но это опять же по прейскуранту. Электрофорез с "Карипазимом" делали древним аппаратом, лежать приходилось на обтянутых кожей лежаках. Если хотите что то постелить, то берете с собой... В каждом кабинете вам активно впаривали очень нужные организму процедуры, платные приемы супер-специалистов, предлагали пройти КТ, МРТ и т.п. При входе в лечебный корпус стояла касса и желающие пройти платные процедуры д.б. оплатить и получить спец.чек, но в почти каждом кабинете можно было оплатить данную услугу наличкой, иногда даже со скидкой. Одним словом весь лечебный корпус был нацелен на выкачивания как можно большей суммы денег из каждого пациента.
Что касается красивейшего парка окружающего санаторий... Каждый вечер когда смеркается, данный парк наводняли легковые машины местных жителей, из которых доносились сладострастные возгласы и скрипы амортизаторов... Парочки у которых было немного денег - приходили в санаторий и снимали комнату на ночь, на час, на два... У кого не было ни машин ни денег, уединялись в кустах. Данные картины мне неоднократно приходилось наблюдать, когда я пробирался сквозь парк в город за "живой водой", что бы хоть как то скрасить быт себе ну и и скучающим медсестричкам...
В принципе отдохнул в Уфе я неплохо , а вот полечился никак!!!

p.s. Очень надеюсь что так "лечат" только в этом санатории и с нетерпение жду положительных отзывов...


----------



## Lana.com (4 Апр 2011)

Друзья, может кто-нибудь посоветует хороший санаторий в Калининградской области? Для лечения заболеваний опорно-двигательного аппарата, хотя сейчас санатории, как правило, широкого профиля. Нашла в инете Светлогорский центральный военный санаторий. Может быть, кто-нибудь о нем может отзывы оставить? Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Апр 2011)

Очень хороший санаторий!


----------



## Нася (4 Апр 2011)

А дорогой?


----------



## Lana.com (4 Апр 2011)

http://www.ruskurort.ru/sanatori_svetlogor_voen.htm#3


Нася написал(а):


> А дорогой?



  -там услуги и цены. А дорогой или нет, как определишь, кому как.....
по мне - нормально, если в стоимость и питание и лечение входит. Главное - качество и отношение.


----------



## Нася (4 Апр 2011)

Этот недешевый. Есть еще Янтарный берег, там намного дешевле. Еду с ребенком и на 21 день. Поэтому существенно.
Кто что скажет про Янтарный берег? Или другие санатории Клининиградской обл?


----------



## Lari (4 Апр 2011)

*Для поездки в Калининград*
Для совершения разовой поездки российскими гражданами, не имеющими визу Литовской Республики, между Калининградской областью и остальной территорией Российской Федерации был введен механизм оформления и выдачи специального Упрощенного проездного документа на *железной дороге* (УПД ЖД). Основным документом для пересечения границ Литовской Республики и выдачи УПД ЖД является* заграничный паспорт*.
*Для самолёта* понадобится только гражданский паспорт РФ. 
http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=0f6942068c62b463


----------



## Нася (4 Апр 2011)

Спасибо, Лари!


----------



## Lana.com (5 Апр 2011)

Набрела на сайт самого санатория. Позвонила. Цены процентов на 10 ниже турфирмовских
http://www.scvs.su/index.php?type=561


----------



## Нася (6 Апр 2011)

я тоже связалась с ними. летом  цены в благоустроенных номерах  1800-1950 руб.
Это дороже, чем в белоруссии, но не заоблачно.
И спасибо за контакт!


----------



## ag777 (6 Апр 2011)

Если интересно санатории Украины тут http://zdorovyj-pozvonochnik.info


----------



## Lana.com (15 Апр 2011)

Собираюсь в Светлогорский ЦВС, слышала, для того, чтобы не терять время на хождения по врачам в санатории, можно в своей поликлинике оформить санаторно-курортную карту и с ней ехать. Но также слышала, что санаторно-курортные карты в поликлиниках заполняют, только при наличии путевки.
Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?


----------



## Нюшка (15 Апр 2011)

Lana.com написал(а):


> Но также слышала, что санаторно-курортные карты в поликлиниках заполняют, только при наличии путевки.
> Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?


Слышать не достаточно.
Два последних года езжу в санатории. Во-первых, в санаторий санаторно-курортная карта ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНА. Или, когда можно договориться, с обычной амбулаторной картой из поликлиники можно приехать, но тогда назначат общие, ничего не значащие особо процедуры. Во-вторых, никого не волнует в поликлинике наличие путевки, дело-то коммерческое. Спросят только название санатория, на какой заполнять, ну и, может, профиль его, чтоб в рекомендациях для лечения это указать...


----------



## kuhtik (15 Апр 2011)

НЮШКА написал(а):


> Слышать не достаточно.
> Два последних года езжу в санатории. Во-первых, в санаторий санаторно-курортная карта ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНА. Или, когда можно договориться, с обычной амбулаторной картой из поликлиники можно приехать, но тогда назначат общие, ничего не значащие особо процедуры. Во-вторых, никого не волнует в поликлинике наличие путевки, дело-то коммерческое. Спросят только название санатория, на какой заполнять, ну и, может, профиль его, чтоб в рекомендациях для лечения это указать...


 
Тьфу ты, короче, как обычно, спасение  - дело рук самих утопающих....


----------



## Нася (16 Апр 2011)

Уже оплатила, наконец,  путевки в белорусский Шинник!


----------



## Буся (16 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Уже оплатила, наконец, путевки в белорусский Шинник!


Удачи в реабилитации!! А мне так больше в Минской области понравился, как-то на "Р" называется.. не помню.. Тоже думаем с мужем вдвоем поехать


----------



## Нася (17 Апр 2011)

Радон? Бусь, шансы есть, но мало, уже все забронировано с прошлого лета. Я уже беру туда, где освободилось место (тоже не было).


----------



## Lana.com (18 Апр 2011)

Спасибо!


----------



## солнышко (18 Апр 2011)

Вот интересно, какие процедуры для борьбы с грыжей хороши будут? Сегодня сидела выбирала себе санаторий. В одном термальные пары предлагают, в другом радоновые ванны... Даже и не знаю, что же лучше...


----------



## Буся (18 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Радон? Бусь, шансы есть, но мало, уже все забронировано с прошлого лета. Я уже беру туда, где освободилось место (тоже не было).


Ааааа.. понятно. А я вроде смотрела с того сайта, что ты мне дала - есть свободные места, или звонить надо, уточнять?


----------



## Буся (18 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Радон? Бусь, шансы есть, но мало, уже все забронировано с прошлого лета. Я уже беру туда, где освободилось место (тоже не было).


Ааааа.. понятно. А я вроде смотрела с того сайта, что ты мне дала - есть свободные места, или звонить надо, уточнять?


----------



## Нася (19 Апр 2011)

да нет, там можно верить. Свободные места точно не на лето. Там вообще в хорошие санатории надо очень сильно заранее.
Лари дала очень хороший санаторий и не дорого. Но только это если видимо напрямую покупать. Мне с сыном правда и его не потянуть, хочу на долгий срок.


----------



## Нася (20 Апр 2011)

Кажется у меня срастается Радон... Освободились места.. Так что вероятно попаду.


----------



## Kotenok (20 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Буся (20 Апр 2011)

И я поздравляю!!


----------



## Нася (21 Апр 2011)

Одна жалость - 12 дней всего. Ну что там успеешь! И этот уже не такой дешевый, Бусь, 1800 в сутки.
На следующий год, я если Бог даст, все-таки к Лари, в Друскининкай.


----------



## Lari (21 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> На следующий год, я если Бог даст, все-таки к Лари, в Друскининкай.



 Жду всех


----------



## Нася (21 Апр 2011)

Лари, уже сто раз пожалела, что сразу не в Литву. Выбирала по цене, скорее, но как оказалось, позже, хорошие санатории и там не такие уж дешевые. А так как задача все-таки не просто отдых, а реабелитация, то приходится жертвовать. А я настолько стремительная, что сначала деньги плачу, потом читаю отзывы!))
Ларь, (ну вот русский, он везде русский!), а 41 евро - это если напрямую? На сайтах я таких цен не нашла.


----------



## Lari (21 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Ларь, (ну вот русский, он везде русский!), а 41 евро - это если напрямую? На сайтах я таких цен не нашла.



Насечка!Всё будет хорошо! Как только соберешься в Литву, я тут же соберу всю информацию по  всем санаториям Друскининкая Санаторий Эгле в 5 минутах от моей работы.  В прошлом году из СПБ приезжала поэтесса с мужем в Эгле, они заказывали по инету путевку, могу адресок подсказать её


----------



## Буся (21 Апр 2011)

В Друскининкайе (правильно что ли? ) хорошие санатории, у меня там бабушка еще в советские времена отдыхала, очень понравилось. А я с 29-го апреля в самарской обл. в санаторий еду))


----------



## Lari (21 Апр 2011)

Буся написал(а):


> В Друскининкайе (правильно что ли? ) хорошие санатории, у меня там бабушка еще в советские времена отдыхала, очень понравилось. А я с 29-го апреля в самарской обл. в санаторий еду))


*Буся*
Всё правильно.  И сейчас на курорт много приезжает из Германии бывших граждан СССР Ждём-с твоих впечатлений


----------



## Ole (21 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Кажется у меня срастается Радон... Освободились места.. Так что вероятно попаду.


Нася , надеюсь не испорчу вам настроение , но на всякий случай -
Радон ( Гомельская область около Рогачева ) считается очень хорошим саноторием, там до Чернобыля в основном иностранцы
отдыхали.  Может там уже все  и чисто, я не знаю. Но я бы не поехала - Гомельская и частично Могилевская область были загрязнены. Самая чистая Витебская область - смотрите ее в первую очередь.

У меня сестра сейчас в санатории Боровое отдыхает - говорит там все здорово - ей с мужем стоило 1000 долларов на двоих 14 дней
номер 2е комнаты и кухня с лечением и питанием.


----------



## Нася (22 Апр 2011)

Оле,  мой Радон в Гродненской области, рядом с Литвой. Их что ли два, этих Радона?
http://www.sanatorii.by/?obj=139#cos
это ссылка на Радон.


----------



## Ole (22 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Оле, мой Радон в Гродненской области, рядом с Литвой. Их что ли два, этих Радона?
> http://www.sanatorii.by/?obj=139#cos
> это ссылка на Радон.


Гроднецкая - ок. Сорри - я наверное с приднепровским перепутала .
А Радон мне  врачи неврологи советовали - именно по спине. Так что вы правильно выбрали!


----------



## Нася (22 Апр 2011)

Честно говоря мысль о радиации меня даже ни разу не посетила. Могла выбрать любое, если б подошло... Спасибо за напоминание, Оле!


----------



## Нюшка (22 Апр 2011)

Я наоборот Белоруссию вообще ни под каким соусом не рассматриваю сейчас из-за радиации, хотя в детстве в 89 году меня родители отправляли отдыхать в Могилевские горки.


----------



## hurmatov (27 Апр 2011)

Я вот отдыхал в одном санатории, в татарстане, но там лечат в основном грязью и минералкой с большим содержанием серы. Был там когда ничего не беспокоило и лечением не сильно увлекался, но сейчас надо проходить реабилитацию после удаления грыжи. Вспоминаю как меня заливали горячей вонючей - пахнущей серой (тухлыми яйцами) грязью и думаю не пойдут ли такие процедуры мне во вред...??? Санаторий хоть и на отшибе, но с лечебной грязью и минералкой проблем нет и сервис нормальный...


----------



## Нюшка (28 Апр 2011)

Кто что полезного про Соль-Илецк знает?


----------



## Буся (28 Апр 2011)

Нюшка написал(а):


> Кто что полезного про Соль-Илецк знает?


Сегодня только про него в очереди в поликлинике услышала. Говорили - хороший


----------



## Osteoropat (14 Май 2011)

От себя хочу добавить, касаемо этой темы, что на многих предприятиях существуют бесплатные путёвки для своих сотрудников на санаторный отдых и лечение. Поэтому, если работать на предприятии, то можно на халяву и отдохнуть и подлечиться.


----------



## Dimas242 (15 Май 2011)

Люди,если реально подлечиться-Беломорье))))Меня там на ноги поставили.Приехал кривой косой,за 2 недели как огурец.Сам не поверил бы если б лично не испытал)))Женщина невропатолог просто волшебница!!!!!!


----------



## Оксана Корвякова (17 Май 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и какие санатории спициализируются на лечении позвоночника, и имеют хорошую репутацию?


Чем Вас Белокуриха не устраивает, профиль соответственный. Много методик по лечению болезней позвоночника, высоквалифицированные кадры, большой опыт работы. Санаторий Белокуриха конкретно занимается проблемами позвоночника. Есть подводное вытяжение на минеральной воде. Я уже не говорю о качестве и эффективности минеральной воды. Курорту 143 года, все это время помогает людям с проблемами позвоночника и суставов.


----------



## kuhtik (29 Май 2011)

Dimas242 написал(а):


> Люди,если реально подлечиться-Беломорье))))Меня там на ноги поставили.Приехал кривой косой,за 2 недели как огурец.Сам не поверил бы если б лично не испытал)))Женщина невропатолог просто волшебница!!!!!!



Вот, спасибо, порадовали
А можно подробнее, где, как называется?


----------



## kuhtik (29 Май 2011)

Lari написал(а):


> *Буся*
> Всё правильно.  И сейчас на курорт много приезжает из Германии бывших граждан СССР Ждём-с твоих впечатлений



Ужасно хочу ......


----------



## Dimas242 (29 Май 2011)

kuhtik написал(а):


> Вот, спасибо, порадовали
> А можно подробнее, где, как называется?


Это в Архангельске)))Так и называется-Беломорье)))В плане отдыха-не айс,а вот процедурки самое то))))Будет возможность обязательно посетите)))Я был в феврале,в июле снова сьезжу


----------



## Lari (30 Май 2011)

kuhtik написал(а):


> Ужасно хочу ......



*...*_ Когда ты чего-нибудь желаешь очень сильно, *вся Вселенная помогает* тебе достигнуть этого... *Пауло Коэльо*, «Алхимик» *...*_


----------



## Ання (21 Июн 2011)

Lari написал(а):


> *...*_ Когда ты чего-нибудь желаешь очень сильно, *вся Вселенная помогает* тебе достигнуть этого... *Пауло Коэльо*, «Алхимик» *...*_



Лари, я вроде бы определилась с санаторием в пользу Друскинкая! Чудесно, что есть вы на этом форуме, и очень надеюсь, что у вас можно будет уточнить некотороые моменты
А еще я очень хочу побывать в Прибалтике) Подскажите, плиз, реально ли из санатория выезжать на экскурсии в города Литвы? ( сколько примерно занимает дорога?) Хотелось бы совместить лечение с экскурсиями. Есть ли такая возможность у отдыхающих?


----------



## Lari (21 Июн 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> Подскажите, плиз, реально ли из санатория выезжать на экскурсии в города Литвы? ( сколько примерно занимает дорога?) Хотелось бы совместить лечение с экскурсиями. Есть ли такая возможность у отдыхающих?


В санатории Эгле постоянно проводятся экскурсии в Каунас и Вильнюс -Тракай (целый день, стоимость 100-120 литов) , по Друскининкаю, на теплоходе в Лишкяву, в парк советской скульптуры Грутасhttp://www.grutoparkas.lt/index-ru.htm
 на русском языке


----------



## Lari (23 Июн 2011)

Цены в санаторий и заказ в он лайн:
http://www.sanatorija.lt/index.php/ceny/putyovki/336
Писать:
info@sanatorija.lt, reservation@sanatorija.lt


----------



## 0wdq (24 Июн 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> А в Сибири не знаете, есть ли хорошие санатории, специализирующиеся на лечении позвоночника?
> И можно поподробнее про Сергиевские минеральные воды. Кто был, поделитесь информацией. Помогло ли лечение? )



операция новокузнецке  удаление мпг l4-5   08.02 2011 сан. туманный  хакасия  www.tumannet.ru   как местный ездил только на процедуры родон. ванны  и грязи  с 10 мая  по 10 июня т.е.только что  послеоперационные боли  ушли, незнаю помогло или уже время  подошло! от новосибирска поезд москва-абакан прямо до крылечка ст. туманный


----------



## Нася (27 Июн 2011)

Я приехала!! Санаторий Радон, Республика Беларусь!
2 недели весь набор процедур. Основные- радоновые ванны и грязи. А еще ежедневный отличный честный массаж спины и ягодиц за 150 -200 рублей. (я сразу у двух массажистов, иной бывало и по два раза в день получалось).  Ежедневные прогулки по лесному бору, по устланным иголками дорожкам,  посиделки у костра в сумерках позднего вечера. А можжевеловый воздух!!!!! К нему невозможно принюхаться, он все время ощущается, настолько сильный. И почти без комаров.
Рядом то ли речка, то ли пруд.  Пока была погода - по два захода хорошим кролем метров по 100 я заплывала. И не сразу поняла, что поясница дает мне плыть!!!!! (за неделю до отъезда были в аквапарке - я почти не могла плавать, поясница не прогибалась!)
Судить о результате лечения по себе еще рано, но народ ездит туда по многу раз и говорит, что радон творит чудеса. Химия и физика процессов для меня остаются за занавесом, но обострение на второй неделе ни с чем не перепутаешь.   Пока еще выхожу из обострения. Обещали,что недели 3 еще не очень, а потом будет лучше.

Раз-два-три, раз-два-три, дон, дон дон
Ах спасибо тебе, мой РАДОН!

Такой вальс я танцевала на дорожках в лесу, когда никто не видел)))


----------



## Kotenok (27 Июн 2011)

Насечка, я за тебя рада, что всё удалось.
Молодец, так держать!!!


----------



## Kotenok (28 Июн 2011)

Девочки, подскажите а кто нибудь был в водолечебнице"ГАРЯЧЕ ДЖЕРЕЛО"?


----------



## солнышко (29 Июн 2011)

Задалась вопросом...Может кто-нибудь по опыту своему подскажет: а достаточно ли 14 дней нахождения в санатории? Ну, если не брать в расчет финансовую сторону вопроса. Где-то прочитала, что здоровье начинает "накапливаться" после 18-го дня санаторно-курортного лечения, потому и полноценная путевка - 21 день. С другой стороны, а если обострение, как у Наси? Можно ли тогда продолжать лечение?


----------



## Lari (29 Июн 2011)

солнышко написал(а):


> ...Может кто-нибудь по опыту своему подскажет: а достаточно ли 14 дней нахождения в санатории? ...


На собственном опыте: Чем больше дней-тем лучше У меня обострений не было


----------



## Нюшка (29 Июн 2011)

солнышко написал(а):


> Задалась вопросом...Может кто-нибудь по опыту своему подскажет: а достаточно ли 14 дней нахождения в санатории? Ну, если не брать в расчет финансовую сторону вопроса. Где-то прочитала, что здоровье начинает "накапливаться" после 18-го дня санаторно-курортного лечения, потому и полноценная путевка - 21 день. С другой стороны, а если обострение, как у Наси? Можно ли тогда продолжать лечение?


Мой опыт поездок в санатории два последних года говорит, что 14 дней за глаза... Там же все равно больше 10-12 процедур (как раз с 2-4 выходными 2 недели получится) не назначают-все остальное время будешь бездельничать, воздухом дышать...


----------



## Нася (30 Июн 2011)

СОглсна с Нюшкой. Мне тоже показалось так же. Те, кто приезжал на три недели к концу срока уже так уставали, что рвались домой.
Я за 15 дней усплеа 8 процедур радона и 7 грязей. Можно на самом деле было и больше сделать, если несколько раз каждый день. Но это тяжело для организма.
обострение у меня проходит. Становится легче!


----------



## Maруся (30 Июн 2011)

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ! Вконце мая была операция,в выписке говорится,что через три месяца необходимо санаторно-курортное лечение,время пролетит быстро.Может кто подскажет профилакторий в Тюменской области....


----------



## Lari (30 Июн 2011)

...А я не устаю каждый квартал получать реабилитацию (электростимуляция, Интерференционные токи, массаж, Магнитотерапия, ультразвук) А ещё ежедневная езда на велосипеде, заплывы и обливание колодезной водой
_...И улыбка, без сомненья,_
_Вдруг коснется ваших глаз, _
_И хорошее настроение _
_Не покинет больше вас._​​


----------



## Kotenok (30 Июн 2011)

Лари, ты молодец! Только колодезной водой по аккуратней...


----------



## Lari (3 Июл 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Лари, ты молодец! Только колодезной водой по аккуратней...



Катюш, слушаюсь и повинуюсь...


----------



## yalena (17 Июл 2011)

Уважаемые форумчане! А кто-нибудь проходил курс лечения в санатории Бурденко в г. Саки, Крым? По официальной информации он специализируется по болезням позвоночника и недорого стоит.


----------



## Буся (21 Июл 2011)

Нася, как себя сейчас чувствуешь? Чем порадуешь?))))


----------



## Нася (25 Июл 2011)

Привет, подруги!!!
Я  что-то выпала из всех тем сразу и не вклиниться в ваши разлюбезности никак))
Вот вопрос ко мне нашла))) Имею право!!!!
Чувствую себя хорошо. Отлично сказать не получается из-за нытья в спине (чего-то там напряженно), но ходить могу скока хочу и как хочу. Бегать еще не бегаю - что-то никакой амортизации. Пробую побежать - чувствую себя холодильником на стадионе. Такая тяжелая.
Настроение отличное, радостное!!!!!
Работаю, правда дома. Пока меня в офисе сидеть не напрягают. А дома и полфкуюсь и полежу и т. д.
Думаю 8 часов не просидела бы на работе без разгрузки.
Почти решилась идти к Бубновскому, надо мышцы расшевеливать, они просятся. Посоветовал человек с форума, у которого мои же проблемы были. Очень ему легчает у него. (Буся, не плюйся, я осторожненько!!!) Надо, надо шевелить, тянуть. Мышцы короткие на пояснице, я это чувствую. Копчик все еще дает себя знать - уж очень он у меня эгоцентричен.
Санаторий очень помог, легче стало на порядок. Ну и конечно доктор Абелар внес огромную лепту в мое восстановление.


----------



## Lari (26 Июл 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Привет, подруги!!!
> ...Санаторий очень помог, легче стало на порядок. Ну и конечно доктор Абелар внес огромную лепту в мое восстановление.



Насечка! ПриветикПодключайся активнее к темам! Ты всем здесь нужна! Мы тут стараемся (Котёнок, Ольга, Буся, Нюшка и др) -создаём настроение


----------



## Буся (26 Июл 2011)

Нась! Молодец! Рада за тебя очень!  *Пробую побежать - чувствую себя холодильником на стадионе.  *А я думала, что это сугубо мое ощущение тоже бегать не получается)))  По поводу Бубновского - знаешь мое мнение. Надеюсь, повезет с инструктором! А я для себя сейчас нашла йогу!! Это здорово! Всё тренируется, растягивается. Ощущение своего тела - это круто. Мне повезло найти хорошего инструктора - он врач-невролог, мануал. Ведет курс йога-терапии(для спины специально). Я бы советовала тебе найти у себя нечто подобное, попробовать. Уверяю тебя, йога - это сложно. Мышцы тянутся и укрепляются не хуже Бубновского.  И, все-таки, йоге несколько тысяч лет*..
*


----------



## Сергей 44 (5 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте санаторий куда лучше поехать на лечение , у меня грыжи L4/L5 .Рассматриваю  пока два варианта "Большие соли"(Ярославль) и "EGLE" (Друскининкай) .


----------



## Lari (5 Авг 2011)

Сергей 44 написал(а):


> ) "EGLE" (Друскининкай) .


----------



## Lari (5 Авг 2011)

26 августа на литовском курорте Друскининкай начнет работу первый в странах Балтии крытый горнолыжный комплекс Snoras Snow Аrena.


----------



## Сергей 44 (5 Авг 2011)

Lari написал(а):


> 26 августа на литовском курорте Друскининкай начнет работу первый в странах Балтии крытый горнолыжный комплекс Snoras Snow Аrena.


лыжи у меня у дома есть (СНЕЖКОМ), интересует результат лечения.


----------



## Lari (6 Авг 2011)

Сергей 44 написал(а):


> лыжи у меня у дома есть (СНЕЖКОМ), интересует результат лечения.


 
Результаты-положительные


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> ОЙ-ОЙ-оЙ! чТО ЖЕ будете делать зимой? Надо как-то иммунитет укреплять


 А я и зиму всю проболела. При этом иммунограмма в порядке.  Надо спину вылечивать -иначе я не вижу выхода(
 А мне вот зимой страшно лететь в теплые края -боюсь, что потом еще больше болеть буду))) Я лучше себя буду заставлять почаще на прогулки лыжные выходить. И на санаторий очень надеюсь)


----------



## Mari35 (15 Авг 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> И на санаторий очень надеюсь)


Уже определились в какой? Вы по совету врача или сами решили....? Мне один врач сказал- езжайте, другой сказал- не надо пока.....Я в июне много всяких процедур делала, наверно не стоит пока тревожить мою грыжку. Вот после Н.Г. наверно уже можно будет съездить.


----------



## IrinaNsk (15 Авг 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> А я и зиму всю проболела. При этом иммунограмма в порядке. Надо спину вылечивать -иначе я не вижу выхода(
> А мне вот зимой страшно лететь в теплые края -боюсь, что потом еще больше болеть буду))) Я лучше себя буду заставлять почаще на прогулки лыжные выходить. И на санаторий очень надеюсь)


А действительно в какой санаторий? Не в Ортос?


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

Мне неврологи еще в апреле посовтеовали. Вы знаете, про санатории, кто что говорит. Одни говорят, туда надо ехать уже когда выздоровел (а смысл тогда?) , другие говорят, что только санаторий им помог. Вообщем, надо самим все пробовать)
 Я очень хочу поехать в Друскининкай Эгле  (Лари про него писала). Но и рассматриваю вариант в своей области -тоже есть хороший санаторий Краснозерский.  Все зависит от финансов)   Поездку планирую на октябрь)


----------



## Mari35 (15 Авг 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> Я очень хочу поехать в Друскининкай Эгле (Лари про него писала). Но и рассматриваю вариант в своей области -тоже есть хороший санаторий Краснозерский. Все зависит от финансов) Поездку планирую на октябрь)


Так вроде места заранее бронировать надо...Уже самое время, может даже поздно оказаться


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

IrinaNsk написал(а):


> А действительно в какой санаторий? Не в Ортос?


В Ортосе по-моему инвалиды реабилитируется. Мне кажется там немножко другое направление.


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Так вроде места заранее бронировать надо...Уже самое время, может даже поздно оказаться


 Да, я общаюсь с менеджерами)


----------



## линда ли (15 Авг 2011)

А Белокуриха? Я туда хочу, на радон...


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

На Радон я боюсь. А во-вторых, там очень дорого. Даже в Литву с дорогой получается дешевле Что-то в районе 80000 средняя цена путевки, по крайней мере на их сайте. И на КМВ тоже хотела, и там примерно такие же цены.


----------



## IrinaNsk (15 Авг 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> В Ортосе по-моему инвалиды реабилитируется. Мне кажется там немножко другое направление.


В Ортосе и инвалиды, но и грыжами занимаются, причем я там консультировалась до операции в надежде что 14 мм рассосуться и парез пройдет...


----------



## линда ли (15 Авг 2011)

Белокуриха дает информацию в 4 раза дешевле, а еще есть Нилова Пустынь в те же цены. Может потому что захолустье? Радон хороший, родители проверяли с хорошим эффектом


----------



## IrinaNsk (15 Авг 2011)

А вообще хочу поинтересоваться, почему вы все стремитесь в санаторий? Там ведь теже процедуры, что можно получить и клинике на дневном стационаре, только еще время куча остается которое деть куда то надо вне стен дома? Или я чего-то недопонимаю?


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

IrinaNsk написал(а):


> А вообще хочу поинтересоваться, почему вы все стремитесь в санаторий? Там ведь теже процедуры, что можно получить и клинике на дневном стационаре, только еще время куча остается которое деть куда то надо вне стен дома? Или я чего-то недопонимаю?


 В санатории же бальнеолечение) Природные факторы. Те же грязи, например, наш Рапан. Его можно и в дом. условиях, конечно, но эффект будет совсем не тот.


----------



## IrinaNsk (15 Авг 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> В санатории же бальнеолечение) Природные факторы. Те же грязи, например, наш Рапан. Его можно и в дом. условиях, конечно, но эффект будет совсем не тот.


Ну а что грязи эти помогают при лечении грыж и протрузий? Или так общеукрепляющие?


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

Ну тоже кто что говорит - у некоторых грыжи рассасываются))) Мне даже в дом. условиях некоторое облегчение приносили)


----------



## Mari35 (15 Авг 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> Что-то в районе 80000 средняя цена путевки, по крайней мере на их сайте. И на КМВ тоже хотела, и там примерно такие же цены.


Этто сколько дней?


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

21, по-моему


----------



## Mari35 (15 Авг 2011)

Ання написал(а):


> Ну тоже кто что говорит - у некоторых грыжи рассасываются))) Мне даже в дом. условиях некоторое облегчение приносили)


Мне врач запретила грязи. Может просто после обострения сразу нельзя было? Так я их до сих пор не рассматриваю в качестве лечения....


----------



## Ання (15 Авг 2011)

Мне, наоборот, советуют. У всех врачи и ситуации разные. Я вот, например, в отличии от многих здесь, кто сделал операцию, не страдаю частыми обострениями. У меня на протяжение длительного времени одинаковое состояние.  Обострение было всего один раз -полтора года назад, когда и образовалась грыжа. И с тех пор у меня осталась хроническая боль. Она особо не меняется. Бывает дни, когда я ее вообще не замечаю, а бывает немножко побаливает, если перетружусь.   Но никакие методы лечения не могут до конца помочь мне избавиться от этого((( Вот, поэтому , наверное, и советуют уже все подряд)


----------



## гармония тела (2 Ноя 2011)

kuhtik написал(а):


> Если верить этому сайту, что указан выше, по Северо-Западу ничего нет...?
> 
> ..


Как так - а Старая Русса - Н.Новгород!! Чудесный санаторий - без теннисных кортов вообще-то, но продеееедуры!!!! Я покупаю не путевку, а курсовку- так дешевле.))


----------



## Mari35 (2 Ноя 2011)

гармония тела написал(а):


> Как так - а Старая Русса - Н.Новгород!! Чудесный санаторий - без теннисных кортов вообще-то, но продеееедуры!!!! Я покупаю не путевку, а курсовку- так дешевле.))


Курсовка- это только лечение? А где жить?


----------



## гармония тела (2 Ноя 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Курсовка- это только лечение? А где жить?


когда приезжаешь - первым делом к гл.врачу - за курсовкой (на руках анализ мочи, крови,ЭКГ,гинеколог и по-желанию, закл. неврол. или того врача что лечить приехали). без анализов и см. не будет!!! там всегда очередь.. приезжаю в пон-к с утра и прямо к ней.. тогда в тот же день процедуры, потом шлепаю купаться на озеро с мин.водой (обожаю!!), а вот только потом подойдете к админ. - за комн. всегда есть кто сдает.. а то еще и бабки у входа стоят.. они живут этим. плата от 200-500 р. в сутки в зависимости от удаленности и комфорта)))


----------



## Mari35 (3 Ноя 2011)

А Вы часто ездите? В какое время года лучше всего? И сколько дней оптимально?


----------



## гармония тела (3 Ноя 2011)

Mari35 написал(а):


> А Вы часто ездите? В какое время года лучше всего? И сколько дней оптимально?


Если получится раз в год - идельно!! Я стараюсь ездить летом - из-за озера с минералкой (!), но врачи все же говорят лучше 3 остальные время года, т.к. все процедуры направлены на расслабление, а после них необходимо сухое тепло и покой. А летом сами понимаете, никто не закутывается, все мчатся на пляж. Раздеваются, даже если ветренно. А мчатся на пляж, т.к. из-за минералов в озере прилипает загар потрясающего орехового цвета. (ээх!) Процедуры по стоимости дешевле, чем в Питере. Езжу где-то 2-3 недели, за все про всё 30-50 тыс. Смотря чего напокупаешь еще там.))


----------



## Ируненок (27 Янв 2012)

Знакомой (у которой с ногами были проблемы) первый раз в санаторий "Липецк" ездила, говорит ей там здорово помогли, врач из ЦКБ РАМН сказал что лучший  - это "Белокуриха", там правда не дешево и ехать далеко. И еще в Саках хорошо. А по его словам в Пятигорске не очень, якобы не тот радон......


----------



## Ируненок (27 Янв 2012)

Опять же про санатории, опорно-двигательные. Там попутно могут многое еще полечить. В цену входят основные процедуры, а если еще что-то хочешь, надо правда доплачивать. Санаторий им. Пирогова в Саках - опорнодвигательный, лечит еще и женщин и мужчин, помимо спины. Может вам туда... Мне говорили, там разный возраст, не только пожилые, но и молодых полно, скучно не будет, и вылечат. Процедур по 6 штук в день.


----------



## oleg..07@ (5 Фев 2012)

александр levz написал(а):
			
		

> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какие методы лечения возможны в такой ситуации: лазер, операция, иссушающий грыжу укол, мануал. терапия?


У меня такие же проблемы как и у вас, боли временами по шкале от 0 -10 все 11 медикаментозное лечение помогает слабо и на полгода. Но я нашел выход (Соль -Илецк) это небольшой поселок возле Оренбурга там грязе лечение можно ехать и дикарем жилье сдают все 250р в сутки вход на озера 100р. питание 100-150р в кафешках в поселке. Есть и санаторий принимает круглогодично , забейте в поисковике Соль-Илецк найдете, сейчас цены не знаю, года 3 назат были от 400-1000р в сутки лечение, проживание, питание.Поселок грязный на озерах грязно , но помогает. Если еще нужна информация пишите в личку отвечу всем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2012)

Был два года назад, интересно.
Начали все окультуривать, но до хорошего далеко


----------



## Нюшка (7 Фев 2012)

А я нынче была. Жуть жуткая, грязь грязная в центре. Но помогает! Не знаю уж как там у меня спина-и так время подошло выздоравливать или соль помогла, НО вот про колени скажу-болели так, что если присядешь ни за что не встать, а сразу после озер и думать про них забыла...


----------



## Буся (7 Фев 2012)

Нюшка написал(а):


> А я нынче была. Жуть жуткая, грязь грязная в центре. Но помогает! Не знаю уж как там у меня спина-и так время подошло выздоравливать или соль помогла, НО вот про колени скажу-болели так, что если присядешь ни за что не встать, а сразу после озер и думать про них забыла...


Нюшка, ты в Соль-Илецке лечилась? Как же озера? Холодно же.. Какие процедуры?


----------



## Нюшка (9 Фев 2012)

Буся написал(а):


> Нюшка, ты в Соль-Илецке лечилась? Как же озера? Холодно же.. Какие процедуры?


Неее, не холодно. Жарко.   Июль. Никакие процедуры не делала. 20-30 мин в одном озере, 20-30 в другом. И все.  Дней 8-9. (забыла сколько)


----------



## vladim (17 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня была операция ровно год назад по удалению грыжи L4-L5, через месяц опять начались боли... Сделал МРТ, грыжа на том же месте 4мм... сейчас она 7.7 х 12 мм нога отнимается, электрофорез с новокаином не помогает, магнит, массаж не помогает... Хочу заняться плаванием, но не знаю, как правильно плавать в бассейне, думаю что от борта к борту толку не будет. Подскажите, что делать, я опустила руки уже. Операцию не хочу делать повторно.


Вспомнилось... До и после операции в Сакском санатории лечебный бассейн с минералкой 27-34 град. Очень неплохое занятие
в течение часа *с тренером* в комплексе с грязями даёт как общий, так и "антигрыжевой" эффект. Всё под контролем и по
назначению лечащего врача...


----------



## wns (19 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте всем! Давно не появлялся на форуме, был в санатории, очень приятно видеть знакомых форума (Krokodil, Буся, Djovani, и др...), в добром здравии! Всем могу сказать только одно, все-таки санаторно курортное лечение -  большой помощник к реабилитации после перенесенной нами болезни! Удачи всем нам.


----------



## djovani (19 Фев 2012)

wns написал(а):


> Здравствуйте всем! Давно не появлялся на форуме, был в санатории, очень приятно видеть знакомых форума (Krokodil, Буся, Djovani, и др...), в добром здравии! Всем могу сказать только одно, все-таки санаторно курортное лечение - большой помощник к реабилитации после перенесенной нами болезни! Удачи всем нам.


Так а вот отсюда поподробней , куда ездили ,что по чём , ну вообщем полный отчётик , ну очень интересно.


----------



## Katia_O (19 Фев 2012)

wns написал(а):


> все-таки санаторно курортное лечение - большой помощник к реабилитации после перенесенной нами болезни!


Добрый день! И я попрошу конкретики...есть мысли о летнем сан-кур лечении, но мысли неоформленные...


----------



## wns (19 Фев 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Так а вот отсюда поподробней , куда ездили ,что по чём , ну вообщем полный отчётик , ну очень интересно.


Да я как то и не знаю что вам и ответить,вернее что интересует.Был я в трех местах Пятигорск,Ессентуки и Кисловодске.Если насчет лечения то я пробовал все(в разумных пределах),начиная от сероводородных ван и заканчивая грязевыми и т.д Что почем не буду говорить,но с ценами нашей СТОЛИЦЫ не сравнить,соотношение в разы.Да и не это главное,главное,что ты почти не вспоминаешь о своей болячке(некогда),ну и конечно же отношение людей,врачей,воздух и т.д.Пятигорск вообще ценится своими санаториями по лечению и реабилитации именно опорно двигательного аппарата. Да не сочтут наши модераторы за рекламу!


----------



## Буся (19 Фев 2012)

wns написал(а):


> ,начиная от сероводородных ван и заканчивая грязевыми и т.д !


мне вообще нейрохирург сказал, что два раза в год надо эти ванны принимать для здоровья.
И что я клиент не неврологов-нейрохирургов, а физиотерапевтов и реабилитологов)))


----------



## Katia_O (19 Фев 2012)

Ванны?Термальные? Аппликации грязевые? Массаж? Физиотерапия - какая?


----------



## wns (19 Фев 2012)

Буся написал(а):


> мне вообще нейрохирург сказал, что два раза в год надо эти ванны принимать для здоровья.
> И что я клиент не неврологов-нейрохирургов, а физиотерапевтов и реабилитологов)))


Я думаю он прав,почему бы и нет,если есть возможность!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Фев 2012)

Katia_O написал(а):


> Ванны?Термальные? Аппликации грязевые? Массаж? Физиотерапия - какая?


Все, все, все и побольше.


----------



## wns (19 Фев 2012)

Katia_O написал(а):


> Ванны?Термальные? Аппликации грязевые? Массаж? Физиотерапия - какая?


Я не думаю что это так важно,но из того что помню это лазерная терапия аппарат"рикта", "алмаг",пневмомассаж и т.д.


----------



## djovani (19 Фев 2012)

wns написал(а):


> Да я как то и не знаю что вам и ответить,вернее что интересует.Был я в трех местах Пятигорск,Ессентуки и Кисловодске.Если насчет лечения то я пробовал все(в разумных пределах),начиная от сероводородных ван и заканчивая грязевыми и т.д Что почем не буду говорить,но с ценами нашей СТОЛИЦЫ не сравнить,соотношение в разы.Да и не это главное,главное,что ты почти не вспоминаешь о своей болячке(некогда),ну и конечно же отношение людей,врачей,воздух и т.д.Пятигорск вообще ценится своими санаториями по лечению и реабилитации именно опорно двигательного аппарата. Да не сочтут наши модераторы за рекламу!


Ну всё таки бюджет, можно в личку.


----------



## Katia_O (20 Фев 2012)

Почему же неважно? Вот я для себя решаю, надо оно мне или нет. Провожу июнь под Евпаторией, есть возможность "принимать грязи". Пока только в термальном бассейне плавала. Тепленько, расслабляет, успокаивает

Мне казалось, что люди на этом форуме тем и помогают друг другу, что отвечают на конкретные (возможно, интимные, повторяющиеся, и самые неожиданные) вопросы.


----------



## wns (20 Фев 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Ну всё таки бюджет, можно в личку.


Ну что же, путевка на 3 недели от работы (профсоюз) 6.600 (10%), дорога бесплатно, процедуры внеплановые от 100 до 300 руб, экскурсии с купанием в источниках и тд. до 600 руб. (в зависимости откуда и куда ехать). Вот в принципе и все.


----------



## wns (20 Фев 2012)

Katia_O написал(а):


> Почему же неважно? Вот я для себя решаю, надо оно мне или нет. Провожу июнь под Евпаторией, есть возможность "принимать грязи". Пока только в термальном бассейне плавала. Тепленько, расслабляет, успокаивает
> Мне казалось, что люди на этом форуме тем и помогают друг другу, что отвечают на конкретные (возможно, интимные, повторяющиеся, и самые неожиданные) вопросы.


Решать конечно вам, сказать могу одно, если люди думают что они поплавают в в каких то там источниках, попринимают ванночки и после этого будут как новенькие, вернее как до болезни, не надо себя этим тешить, как было уже не БУДЕТ, это мое мнение. А вот для профилактики, для поддержки организма, почему бы и нет, по крайней мере вреда я думаю не будет. .


----------



## Katia_O (20 Фев 2012)

wns написал(а):


> если люди думают что они поплавают в в каких то там источниках, попринимают ванночки и после этого будут как новенькие.


 А хотелось бы, конечно, как в "Коньке-горбунке" -


"Вот, коль хочешь ты жениться
И красавцем учиниться, -
 Ты без платья, налегке,
 Искупайся в молоке;
 Тут побудь в воде вареной,
 А потом еще в студеной,
 И скажу тебе, отец,
 Будешь знатный молодец!"


----------



## marina197977 (21 Фев 2012)

vladim написал(а):


> Вспомнилось... До и после операции в Сакском санатории лечебный бассейн с минералкой 27-34 град. Очень неплохое занятие
> в течение часа *с тренером* в комплексе с грязями даёт как общий, так и "антигрыжевой" эффект. Всё под контролем и по
> назначению лечащего врача...


А что значит "антигрыжевый" эффект? А вы не подскажите название санатория? И если вы говорите что ДО операции, значит все процедуры были напрасны? И все равно операция была.....


----------



## vladim (21 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> А что значит "антигрыжевый" эффект? А вы не подскажите название санатория? И если вы говорите что ДО операции, значит все процедуры были напрасны? И все равно операция была.....


 Боль вноге настолько уменьшилась, что наступила иллюзия полного излечения. Давить на диск, когда он раздавлен (просел)
более усиливать боль. Это до и после операции справедливо. ИМХО.  С бассейном это сан." Полтава-Крым".


----------



## marina197977 (23 Фев 2012)

ааааааа ясно....спасибки


----------



## vladim (23 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> ааааааа ясно....спасибки


Для большей ясности из своего опыта: сумку с вещами просил нести попутчиков туда-обранно - это давало позитив.
Т. е. все нагрузки в виде разгрузки (это каламбур с поправкой на возраст). Недавно дедушка постарше меня вспоминал, 
как старательно проведя грязе-ванное лечение в санатории "успокоил" грыжу. Но это было без операции...


----------



## Prest (25 Фев 2012)

Очень советую фирму МедСити, у них много предложений по санаториям. Я уже несколько раз ездила через них


----------



## marina197977 (27 Фев 2012)

я тоже в собесе стою на очереди на бесплатную путевку в Саки...... но столько отзывов и плохие и хорошие......


----------



## vladim (27 Фев 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> да уж............


Как это у славян? Взялся за гуж - не говори, что ... обЪелся груш.
Желательно сделать информационную разведку. ИМХО и сайтик санаторный д.б. Путёвками посредники занимались,
выйти на них. А при наличии путёвки все документы д. б. на руках. На приёме я у главврача  без МРТ побывал - впустую.


----------



## vladim (1 Мар 2012)

vladim написал(а):


> Вспомнилось... До и после операции в Сакском санатории лечебный бассейн с минералкой 27-34 град. Очень неплохое занятие
> в течение часа *с тренером* в комплексе с грязями даёт как общий, так и "антигрыжевой" эффект. Всё под контролем и по
> назначению лечащего врача...


И посошок для удачи из моих впечатлений 3-летней давности:


----------



## vladim (2 Мар 2012)

vladim написал(а):


> И посошок для удачи из моих впечатлений 3-летней давности:


Милые дамы, уважаемые господа! Волей админа я оказался на "санаторном" сайте и вынужден внести пояснения.
Стишок о сакских массажистах написан с иронией за 5 мин в холле, после процедуры и не есть реклама санатория, грязей, массажа...
 Всё в жизни индивидуально!!!  Указанный санаторий специализированное леч.учр. на берегу моря. Грязи сакского озера сильнодействующие и не д.б. потивопокаказаний со стороны сердечно-сосудистой системы. Санаторий не элитный, я бы
сказал рабоче-крестьянский. Многих может разочаровать, но я бы срадостью отвез "свои грыжи" туда и  зимой. Словом, к лечению
нужно относиться творчески-осторжно, поприципу "не навреди". Разговоры о материльной компоненте лечения не затрагиваю -
это вредно для самого ЗДОРОВЬЯ. Всем уверенности, самообладания, уверенных докторов, весёлых попутчиков. Лечитесь- отдыхая,
отдыхая- лечитесь...


----------



## Катруся (3 Мар 2012)

А я бы посоветовала  в Китай. И на реабилитацию, и на лечение. Сама на себе попробовала. В России мне никто не помог, Даже уменьшить болевой синдром не смогли. А в Китае я уже после 2 иглоножа ходить могла. А сейчас и вовсе козликом скачу.


----------



## vladim (9 Мар 2012)

Катруся написал(а):


> А я бы посоветовала в Китай. И на реабилитацию, и на лечение. Сама на себе попробовала. В России мне никто не помог, Даже уменьшить болевой синдром не смогли. А в Китае я уже после 2 иглоножа ходить могла. А сейчас и вовсе козликом скачу.


За козлика радостно...О иглоножах пож. подробнее...


----------



## vladim (12 Мар 2012)

Ознакомился с условиями сан. "Морской Замок" г.Далянь (Дальний) на северо-востоке Китая, где с гарантией 96% делают иглоножи - по описанию микрооперации иглой с введением лекарств в поражённую зону. При этом грыжа никуда не девается. Дорогая,
Катруся! А давались ли какие-то временные гарантии по данному методу лечения? И было ли оно более комплексным - что то ещё кроме иглоножа?


----------



## marina197977 (25 Мар 2012)

на сколько я слышала это тоже как повезет и эффект временный так как грыжа остается на месте у меня тоже знакомые ездили и лечились кому то повезло а кому то нет... там тоже врачи разные и по русски не понимают, и им по фиг, есть у вас противопоказания какие нибудь или нет...вот что я слышала... а деньги не маленькие эххх


----------



## vladim (27 Мар 2012)

marina197977 написал(а):


> ... им по фиг есть у вас противопоказания какие нибудь или нет...вот что я слышала... а деньги не маленькие эххх


Маринка, из всех санаторных процедур в грязелечебных санаториях в нашем с вами состоянии я наиболее осторожно подходил бы
к ручному массажу (как к способу так и к выбору специалистов). Надеюсь услышать от вас и приятные вести о санаторе...


----------



## vzdribadyk (4 Апр 2012)

Уважаемые форумчане, посоветуйте пожалуйста, куда можно съездить на море подлечить позвоночник?


----------



## djovani (5 Апр 2012)

Вообщем думаю так. Летом в Саки,  Крым, поскольку туда ездил последние 3 года на море, точнее ездил в Евпаторию загорать.Вот и хочу в этом году,совместить полезное с приятным. А зимой в Пятигорск, поскольку не люблю 2 раза в год, ездиить в одно и тоже место, да и процедуры думаю разные.


----------



## djovani (5 Апр 2012)

Вот теперь вопрос по Пятигорску. Их же там уйма санаторий, куда лучше ?


----------



## vzdribadyk (18 Апр 2012)

Может еще кто посоветует, санатории по лечению позвоночника,  у моря...


----------



## Lari (18 Апр 2012)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Может еще кто посоветует, санатории по лечению позвоночника, у моря...


Широкий спектр санаториев у озёр в Друскининкае
Белорусь
Эгле
Драугисте
Вильнюс
Летува
Дайнава


----------



## vzdribadyk (18 Апр 2012)

Лари, спасиб...Я остановился на этом выборе:ВОЕННЫЙ САНАТОРИЙ им. Н.И. ПИРОГОВА, отзывы супер, рейтинг тоже, плюс море под боком, все современные процедуры для лечения позвоночника имеются, осталось дело за малым заказать путевку...


----------



## djovani (18 Апр 2012)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Лари, спасиб...Я остановился на этом выборе:ВОЕННЫЙ САНАТОРИЙ им. Н.И. ПИРОГОВА, отзывы супер, рейтинг тоже, плюс море под боком, все современные процедуры для лечения позвоночника имеются, осталось дело за малым заказать путевку...


А это где ? А Саки нашёл.


----------



## vzdribadyk (19 Апр 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> А это где ? А Саки нашёл.


Это и есть Саки, только этот санаторий более специализируется на заболевании позвоночника, более комплексное лечение...


----------



## djovani (19 Апр 2012)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Это и есть Саки, только этот санаторий более специализируется на заболевании позвоночника, более комплексное лечение...


Ясно, когда собираешься ?
Я вот хочу в июле, во второй половине месяца, поехать на море в Евпаторию, от Сак недалеко, и если получится подлечится (процедуры всякие) до обеда, после обеда загорать на солнышке.


----------



## vzdribadyk (19 Апр 2012)

Я примерно тоже в конце июля, в начале августа...хочется совместить приятное с полезным)


----------



## Mari35 (14 Май 2012)

Lari написал(а):


> На собственном опыте: Чем больше дней-тем лучше


 В санатории была первый раз, 12 дней показалось мало!!!! Поддерживаю Lari в этом вопросе


----------



## Katia_O (14 Май 2012)

Смотрю, многие в Крым собираются Я в Заозерном буду, под Евпаторией...в сан.Северный. Бассейн с минералкой - потрясающий! Плавать там - и раньше плавала, а комплексно не лечилась. Попробую.


----------



## Mari35 (14 Май 2012)

Я была в санатории "Радон",  Гродненской обл. все очень понравилось!!!В конце апреля была летняя жара +28


----------



## Lari (14 Май 2012)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Я была в санатории "Радон", Гродненской обл. все очень понравилось!!!В конце апреля была летняя жара +28


_Mari , очень рады за тебя! В Родоне и Нася отдыхала! А в санаториях  Друскининкая сейчас много отдыхающих немцев, бывших жителей СССР _


----------



## лирик (31 Май 2012)

Уважаемые форумчане, если кто то лечил в санатории " Сергиевские минеральные воды " в Самарской области межпозвонковую грыжу, напишите пожалуйста отзывы о лечении.


----------



## Натальяд (1 Июн 2012)

Хочу посоветовать санаторий в Саки "Юрмино"на побережье Черного моря ,  здесь Вы совместите и лечение и отдых. Все по высшему уровню: питание, лечение, организация досуга. Была там два раза, очень довольна. Рядом раповое озеро(по составу как мертвое в Израиле), куда местные жители сьезжаются по выходным оздоровляться: со дна достают грязь, обмазываются ею а затем в озере купаются, но там находиться долго нельзя, до 30 мин максимум. Вообщем езжайте, не пожалеете. Номера люкс и цена пристойная.


----------



## Ольга . (1 Июн 2012)

лирик написал(а):


> Уважаемые форумчане, если кто то лечил в санатории " Сергиевские минеральные воды " в Самарской области межпозвонковую грыжу, напишите пожалуйста отзывы о лечении.


Лирик, про этот санаторий Буся упоминала https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5721/page-3#post-56651, и тоже собиралась туда съездить. Только, помнится,  лечилась все-таки не там, а в центре реабилитации  (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4868/page-25#post-66334).


----------



## Ольга-Елена123 (12 Июл 2012)

Советую посмотреть санатории Подмосковья в медсити (поищите их сайт), мы через них оформляли папе путевку, они в плане сервиса прикольные, очень много вариантов предлагают. ****

*moderator:* сообщение отредактировано. Причина - нарушение Правил.


----------



## Tatijna (8 Авг 2012)

Прошу совета по санаториям Самарской области. По отзывам везде, кроме "Сергиевских минеральных вод", на первом месте отдых, а потом уж лечение. А эти "воды" находятся хоть в дыре, но лечение хвалят. Нам нужно хорошее лечение для очень старенькой бабушки.
И еще. Если в Симферополь прилететь на самолете, то не трудно ли будет добраться оттуда до санатория в Саки (рассматриваю вариант с санаторием им.Пирогова)? Теоретически там 45 км расстояние, проблемы не должно быть.


----------



## vladim (11 Авг 2012)

Tatijna написал(а):


> Прошу совета по санаториям Самарской области. По отзывам везде, кроме "Сергиевских минеральных вод", на первом месте отдых, а потом уж лечение. А эти "воды" находятся хоть в дыре, но лечение хвалят. Нам нужно хорошее лечение для очень старенькой бабушки.
> И еще. Если в Симферополь прилететь на самолете, то не трудно ли будет добраться оттуда до санатория в Саки (рассматриваю вариант с санаторием им.Пирогова)? Теоретически там 45 км расстояние, проблемы не должно быть.


"Путёвочных калясочников" пироговцы доставляют своим транспортом с вокзала Симферополь. Отудаже в светлое время очень хорошее регулярное автобусное, ж.д. и такси сообщения. Пироговцы -- молодцы во всех аспектах! 10 дней как из их радушных объятий...


----------



## Tatijna (11 Авг 2012)

vladim написал(а):


> "Путёвочных калясочников" пироговцы доставляют своим транспортом с вокзала Симферополь. Отудаже в светлое время очень хорошее регулярное автобусное, ж.д. и такси сообщения. Пироговцы -- молодцы во всех аспектах! 10 дней как из их радушных объятий...


Спасибо за ответ! Здоровья вам! Если соберемся, то нам придется ехать только на такси от аэропорта до санатория. Пока даже не узнавала о наличии там мест, т.к. бабушку надо предварительно подлечить.


----------



## Анюточка (2 Ноя 2012)

Всем доброго здоровья----Посоветуйте где отдохнуть в ноябре--конечно хочется побольше процедур для спины, чтобы был бассейн......кто где отдыхал, кому где понравилось---напишите пожалуйста!!


----------



## vladim (2 Ноя 2012)

Анюточка, моя ненаглядная! И как это в твои годы говорить о спине? О турпоходах, дискотеках и о ласковой волне...
В ТВОИ годы лучшие мои воспоминания о Ессентуках (эссен тух -- живой волос). Чистое северокавказье с минеральньными водами снаружи и вовнутрь, грязелечением и  прогулками под луной... Много воды с горных источников утекло, не пивал нарзанов давеча... С интернетом под рукой можно спланировать до секунды и копейки весь отдых- лечение. Вспомнилось наставление лечащего терапевта из Ессентуков: "У нас чистая  природа, прекрасная бальнеология -- наслаждайтесь всем этим только не дружите с  плохими девушками..." Это и стало девизом всей жизни! Теперь Ваш черёд выбирать...


----------



## Mari35 (5 Ноя 2012)

Анюточка написал(а):


> Всем доброго здоровья----Посоветуйте где отдохнуть в ноябре--конечно хочется побольше процедур для спины, чтобы был бассейн......кто где отдыхал, кому где понравилось---напишите пожалуйста!!


Беларусь, санаторий Радон. Процедур-море (в стоимость путевки входит много разных+за отдельную плату, если желаете что-то еще), бассейн, диет. питание. Сама была в апреле этого года.


----------



## Анюточка (6 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо большое за ответы--буду думать =)


----------



## Анюточка (6 Ноя 2012)

Mari35 написал(а):


> Беларусь, санаторий Радон. Процедур-море (в стоимость путевки входит много разных+за отдельную плату, если желаете что-то еще), бассейн, диет. питание. Сама была в апреле этого года.


 
 Скажите а вы путевку как покупали? бранировали на сайте или через турфирму?


----------



## djovani (12 Ноя 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Всем привет.
> Давненько не заходил. Пожелайте мне удачи , завтра уезжаю в санаторий, буду по возможности выходить на связь, отпишусь что по чём и как.


Отчитываюсь.
Был у врача назначили следующие процедуры:
10.40 -ручной массаж
12.20 - лазер
12.40 - подвод.массаж
14.10 -общий магнит
17.00 - галеотерапия
----------------------------------------------------------
11.00-11.30 Фитобар
16.00-18.00 Бассейн
-----------------------------------------------------------
Рекомендация
озоно-терапия или гирудо-терапия
-------------------------------------------------------------
Не рекомендовала
Грязи , по причине сужения канала , с её слов
-------------------------------------------------------------
Вопрос
что лишнее , и что можно ещё добавить ?????????


----------



## djovani (12 Ноя 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Ну номер 2-ух местный , но всё уже подселили,





Gala_Il написал(а):


> Санаторий в Рязани? Специализированный по позвоночникам?


 
Да в Рязани, санаторий Приока.


фитотерапия, кислородные коктейли
бальнеотерапия
лечебные ванны (йодо-бромные, ароматические, с морской солью), ванны подводного массажа, сухие углекислые ванны, вихревые ванны для конечностей и лечения заболеваний органов малого таза
души (циркулярный, восходящий)
электролечение (электросон, электрофорез, дарсонвализация, ТНЧ-терапия, УФО-терапия; местная магнитотерапия; общая низкочастотная магнитотерапия, циклично-вращающимся магнитным полем от аппарата "Алма"; лазеротерапия и фотофорез; микроволновая терапия; ультразвуковая терапия и фонофорез; КВЧ-терапия; СМТ-терапия, УВЧ-терапия)
грязелечение
криотерапия
массаж ручной
соляная пещера (галотерапия)
ингаляционная аэрозольтерапия
ЛФК, тренажерный зал
бассейн с каскадом и джакузи
сауна
а это всё что предлагается в базовой путёвке


----------



## katerina1 (12 Ноя 2012)

не плохо,не плохо!серьездно подошли к оздоровлениюинтерестно а у нас тут такие вот санатории есть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2012)

а что санатория с радоном не нашлось?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> не плохо,не плохо!серьездно подошли к оздоровлениюинтерестно а у нас тут такие вот санатории есть?


не думаю, у вас все, что применяется, должно иметь доказанный эффект. Из всего, что перечислено,   ничего не отвечает вашим требованиям, да и накой вам при наличии мертвого моря весь этот маскарад?


----------



## katerina1 (12 Ноя 2012)

ага!значит мертвое море переплюнет все что есть в списке санатория?!значит я после операции дней на 20 на мертвое море!

ну хоть что то хорошее есть в израиле,что не успели еще испоганить!


----------



## djovani (12 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а что санатория с радоном не нашлось?


Ну я , как бы и не знал , честно сказать что родон нужен обязательно  ну в смысле , не далеко от меня.

Мда , грустно как стало . может свалить , пока не поздно ?
Только жалко что без машины, на автобусе приехал .


----------



## djovani (12 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте Игорь !
-*Бальнеолечение*: ванны (- природные минеральные, - хвойные (пихтовые), - йодо-бромные, - жемчужные, - магнитные, - радоновые, - радоновые сухие, - углекисло-радоновые, - контрастные, - вихревые, - электрогальванические, - углекислые сухие), души (- восходящий, - подводный душ-массаж, - Шарко, - циркулярный), орошения (- десен минеральной водой, - гинекологические, - кишечные, - микроклизмы).

Вот здесь что предлагают , лучше чем там ?


----------



## djovani (12 Ноя 2012)

просто о том санаторий , где есть эти процедуры , не очень хорошие отзывы.


----------



## Valenti75 (12 Ноя 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> просто о том санаторий , где есть эти процедуры , не очень хорошие отзывы.


Главное - как Вы к этому относитесь - надо знать, что после курса реабилитации - будет легче, и все процедуры пойдут на благо и дадут здоровье. Взять витаминки из одной баночки - и дать двум людям - одному сказать, что это элексир, другому - отрава... действие будет соответственным. Вы должны ЗНАТЬ, что после Вам будет лучше. Как говорится с таким настроением слоника не продадите


----------



## djovani (12 Ноя 2012)

Valenti75 написал(а):


> Главное - как Вы к этому относитесь - надо знать, что после курса реабилитации - будет легче, и все процедуры пойдут на благо и дадут здоровье. Взять витаминки из одной баночки - и дать двум людям - одному сказать, что это элексир, другому - отрава... действие будет соответственным. Вы должны ЗНАТЬ, что после Вам будет лучше. Как говорится с таким настроением слоника не продадите


Спасибо , а поддержку , конечно будет лучше, хоть от машины отдохну , и то польза будет


----------



## neVRU (12 Ноя 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а что санатория с радоном не нашлось?


А если санаторий и с грязями и с радоном-не перебор будет?А то я хочу именно в такой,где и то и другое и !


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Ноя 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Ну я , как бы и не знал , честно сказать что родон нужен обязательно  .


я не говорил что обязательно (это личное мнение и не более),  но если есть то почему нет, я по нашему Хмельнику сужу после радона у большинства больных длительный период ремисси.

вот тут посмотрите о радоне.
http://profbeckman.narod.ru/MED10.htm


----------



## Нюшка (12 Ноя 2012)

katerina1 написал(а):


> ага!значит мертвое море переплюнет все что есть в списке санатория?!значит я после операции дней на 20 на мертвое море!
> 
> ну хоть что то хорошее есть в израиле,что не успели еще испоганить!


Можно, кстати, попробовать не после, а вместо


----------



## wns (21 Ноя 2012)

vladim написал(а):


> Анюточка, моя ненаглядная! И как это в твои годы говорить о спине? О турпоходах, дискотеках и о ласковой волне...
> В ТВОИ годы лучшие мои воспоминания о Ессентуках (эссен тух -- живой волос). Чистое северокавказье с минеральньными водами снаружи и вовнутрь, грязелечением и прогулками под луной... Много воды с горных источников утекло, не пивал нарзанов давеча... С интернетом под рукой можно спланировать до секунды и копейки весь отдых- лечение. Вспомнилось наставление лечащего терапевта из Ессентуков: "У нас чистая природа, прекрасная бальнеология -- наслаждайтесь всем этим только не дружите с плохими девушками..." Это и стало девизом всей жизни! Теперь Ваш черёд выбирать...


Кстати,может это совпадение или еще что то,но после Ессентуков я действительно почувствовал себя лучше,в этом году обязательно поеду опять за эмоциональным зарядом!


----------



## vladim (21 Ноя 2012)

wns написал(а):


> Кстати,может это совпадение или еще что то,но после Ессентуков я действительно почувствовал себя лучше,в этом году обязательно поеду опять за эмоциональным зарядом!


Севкавказье благоприятно как для младых, так и пожилых. которым показаны вода, еда да ходьба. В СОВЕТСКОМ СОЮЗЕ
(Я гимн пою великой той державе в которой не было границ, которая купалась в злате-славе и не было проблем кавказских лиц!)
дедушки оздоравливались прикладываясь к источникам минвод да ходили по косыгинским тропам. Для реабилитации больных и лучшие грязи (если память не подводит --  тамбуканского озера) и ванны в ассортименте и др. процедуры...
Вспомнилось: дама после Ессентуков жалуется "своему" терапевту "Так устала. так устала на курорте..." -- "Ну что же вы хотели-- это же рабочий курорт". До сих пор в толк не возьму:  "То ли курорт для рабочих, то ли путёвку отрабатывать нужно?"


----------



## snima (21 Ноя 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Замечательно! Активно занимаюсь своей спинкой. Хожу в бассейн, ЛФК. Неделю назад вернулась из Хмельника!


Расскажите, пожалуйста, в каком санатории были? Как покупали путевку?


----------



## анель (22 Ноя 2012)

snima написал(а):


> Расскажите, пожалуйста, в каком санатории были? Как покупали путевку?


Я живу в Украине - мне проще. Путевку дали в больнице бюджетную. Еще есть возможность профсоюзную ч/з работу. За полную стоимость немного дороговато (для меня, во всяком случае).


----------



## Лиса Алиса (22 Ноя 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Я живу в Украине - мне проще. Путевку дали в больнице бюджетную. Еще есть возможность профсоюзную ч/з работу. За полную стоимость немного дороговато (для меня, во всяком случае).


Здравствуйте, я тоже из Украины. Не могли бы вы подробнее про путёвку, вернее что за место, что в себя включает и ориентировочная стоимость. Заранее спасибо)


----------



## анель (22 Ноя 2012)

Лиса Алиса написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, я тоже из Украины. Не могли бы вы подробнее про путёвку, вернее что за место, что в себя включает и ориентировочная стоимость. Заранее спасибо)


Я была в Хмельницкой обласной физиотерапевтической больнице, она расположена в центре г. Хмельник, от остальных санаториев отличается разве что питанием и отсутствием парковой зоны (просто спальный корпус, а через дорогу-лечебные корпуса и столовая). Но, по словам людей, бывших и в других санаториях, лечебная база здесь лучше. Хотя я ничего особенного в плане процедур не заметила. Куда еще хуже - не знаю... Условия "убитые", аппаратура старая. Мне дали бесплатную путевку в поликлинике (но многие процедуры оказались  платными), а за деньги - 216 грн.в сутки, в профсоюзном санатории где-то от 250, но туда тоже можно взять путевку ч/з профсоюз за 20-30% стоимости (если вы работаете и у вас есть профсоюз).Железнодорожный санаторий - от 350 грн. в сутки,  расположен как раз рядом с ХОФБ, имеется парковая зона, несколько корпусов, клуб и т.п. Самый, наверное, новый и современный - санаторий "РОДОН", снаружи симпатичен, небольшой парк, внутри не была.


----------



## Лиса Алиса (22 Ноя 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Я была в Хмельницкой обласной физиотерапевтической больнице, она расположена в центре г. Хмельник, от остальных санаториев отличается разве что питанием и отсутствием парковой зоны (просто спальный корпус, а через дорогу-лечебные корпуса и столовая). Но, по словам людей, бывших и в других санаториях, лечебная база здесь лучше. Хотя я ничего особенного в плане процедур не заметила. Куда еще хуже - не знаю... Условия "убитые", аппаратура старая. Мне дали бесплатную путевку в поликлинике (но многие процедуры оказались  платными), а за деньги - 216 грн.в сутки, в профсоюзном санатории где-то от 250, но туда тоже можно взять путевку ч/з профсоюз за 20-30% стоимости (если вы работаете и у вас есть профсоюз).Железнодорожный санаторий - от 350 грн. в сутки,  расположен как раз рядом с ХОФБ, имеется парковая зона, несколько корпусов, клуб и т.п. Самый, наверное, новый и современный - санаторий "РОДОН", снаружи симпатичен, небольшой парк, внутри не была.



Спасибо за информацию)
Хотя вряд ли воспользуюсь, т.к.для меня как для студентки дороговато, даже с профсоюзной скидкой. Тем более состояние позволяет))


----------



## snima (23 Ноя 2012)

У нас дают путевки в Полтаву (Саки), но не через профсоюз, а через соцстрах. Наши сотрудники там были в сентябре, хвалят, но только грязи, массаж, нет родона. Кто-нибудь слышал про санаторий "Черные Воды"в Крыму с.Ароматное?


----------



## анель (23 Ноя 2012)

Мне еще до операции все твердили в один голос, что меня спасет только Хмельник! Хотя я до сих пор не прочуствовала (ни умом, ни телом), чем он так хорош! Тогда не было возможности попасть в Хмельник, я пролечилась в местном санатории, где есть все те же процедуры, кроме радона. Т.е.,получается, вся суть - в радоне. Но, чем больше я про него читаю - тем меньше понимаю.... Говорят, эффект наступает ч/з 1-1,5 мес. Ждем-с...


----------



## wns (23 Ноя 2012)

Причем здесь Радон или что то другое, в любом санатории никакого чуда вам не сделают, здесь важна сама суть: природа, отдых, и т. д., а чувствовать ничего и не будешь, кроме разве что эмоционального удовлетворения.


----------



## анель (23 Ноя 2012)

wns написал(а):


> Причем здесь Радон или что то другое, в любом санатории никакого чуда вам не сделают, здесь важна сама суть: природа, отдых, и т. д., а чувствовать ничего и не будешь, кроме разве что эмоционального удовлетворения.


Абсолютно не  согласна! Если бы дело было только в эмоциональном удовлетворении, то не обязательно для этого ехать в специализированные санатории.


----------



## wns (23 Ноя 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Абсолютно не согласна! Если бы дело было только в эмоциональном удовлетворении, то не обязательно для этого ехать в специализированные санатории.


Санаторий не клиника, и не в одном санатории вас не будут лечить,там если что то и назначают типа ванночек так это только для поддержания и профилактики организма,и все на этом лечение заканчивается.или я опять не прав?


----------



## анель (23 Ноя 2012)

wns написал(а):


> Санаторий не клиника, и не в одном санатории вас не будут лечить,там если что то и назначают типа ванночек так это только для поддержания и профилактики организма,и все на этом лечение заканчивается.или я опять не прав?


Насчет профилактики и поддержания согласна.
Мне не понятно другое (это уже не вам оппонирую) - меня отправляли в санаторий в довольно остром периоде, поскольку ничего мне не помогало. На мои возражения по поводу того, что санаторий показан в период ремиссии, врачи говорили, что "таки да по протоколу, но на практике все по-другому". И ведь почему-то именно на Хмельник мне делали акцент!


----------



## wns (23 Ноя 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Насчет про
> 
> Насчет профилактики и поддержания согласна.
> Мне не понятно другое (это уже не вам оппонирую) - меня отправляли в санаторий в довольно остром периоде, поскольку ничего мне не помогало. На мои возражения по поводу того, что санаторий показан в период ремиссии, врачи говорили, что "таки да по протоколу, но на практике все по-другому". И ведь почему-то именно на Хмельник мне делали акцент!


Может просто хотели на время избавиться от вас?


----------



## анель (26 Ноя 2012)

wns написал(а):


> Может просто хотели на время избавиться от вас?



хотя, все возможно...


----------



## djovani (29 Ноя 2012)

Анель ,  можете написать весь список процедур, которые входят в путёвку ?


----------



## анель (30 Ноя 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Анель , можете написать весь список процедур, которые входят в путёвку ?


Процедуры назначает врач. Те, которые он считает необходимыми в каждом конкретном случае, учитывая пожелания пациента.


----------



## vladim (1 Дек 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Процедуры назначает врач. Те, которые он считает необходимыми в каждом конкретном случае, учитывая пожелания пациента.


Так-таки, так! Да не совсем! Опытные врачи из принципа "не навреди" не назначат процедр после которых больного доставят родсвенникам спецтраспортом. Грязелечебницы все повторно кардиограмму делают. И современная практика ( в отличие от советской)
2 санаторных програмы-- обязательная ( входит в стоимость путёвки) и произвольная (за дополнительную плату).
А вообще, человек существо интегральное и очень сложно разделять зависимости - поэтому комлексное лечение это профилактика и будущих заболеваний, причём отношение к лечению играет роль. Пример: Ессентуки, 1975 год, бювет ист. №17, архитектура 1912г., мраморные скульптуры... Минвода ист.№17 с конц. соли 12гр. в литре и темп.36градусов. Делаю закидон красавице: "Какая прекрасная исцеляющая вода, ничего более приятного до этого не испытывал!" В ответ: "Рррвотный поррошок!"
Как ни странно, свои болячки полюбил. Литовцы восхищались, когда свой радикулит (остеохонроз) ласкательно "радиком" звал...


----------



## djovani (2 Дек 2012)

http://translate.yandex.net/tr-url/uk-ru.ru/khmilnyk-zdrav.com.ua/
модератор, это не реклама просто хочу знать.
Анель вы здесь были ?


----------



## djovani (2 Дек 2012)

ну грязи мне противопоказаны, по причине сужения какого то канала, а ванны  можно.


----------



## анель (3 Дек 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> http://translate.yandex.net/tr-url/uk-ru.ru/khmilnyk-zdrav.com.ua/
> модератор, это не реклама просто хочу знать.
> Анель вы здесь были ?


Нет, но хочу еще сюда попасть, надеюсь - получится.
Этот санаторий (профсоюзный) находится на самом въезде в город.
Я была в обласной физиотерапевтической больнице.


----------



## анель (3 Дек 2012)

vladim написал(а):


> ...Как ни странно, свои болячки полюбил. Литовцы восхищались, когда свой радикулит (остеохонроз) ласкательно "радиком" звал...


как-бы это мне их полюбить?
К слову - в Ессентуках тож была в 1977, 78 и 79


----------



## анель (3 Дек 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> ну грязи мне противопоказаны, по причине сужения какого то канала, а ванны можно.


Ванны посетила раза 3, потом мне предложили альтернативу, которая мне больше понравилась - гидрокинезотерапия. В бассейне, наполненном радоном делали зарядку.


----------



## vladim (3 Дек 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Ванны посетила раза 3, потом мне предложили альтернативу, которая мне больше понравилась - гидрокинезотерапия. В бассейне, наполненном радоном делали зарядку.


Ой! Всё связанное со словом "гидро" это бальзам на наши множественные грыжи. В сакском сан. им Пирогова есть платный открытый бассейн. Вода - "слеза", но сильно хлорированная. И всё же пользы больше чем вреда. Я за возврат туда, где зародилась жизнь...


----------



## djovani (3 Дек 2012)

анель написал(а):


> Нет, но хочу еще сюда попасть, надеюсь - получится.
> Этот санаторий (профсоюзный) находится на самом въезде в город.
> Я была в обласной физиотерапевтической больнице.


 
Так я всё таки я не понял, вы были в этом санатории, что в ссылке или нет ?


----------



## анель (4 Дек 2012)

djovani написал(а):


> Так я всё таки я не понял, вы были в этом санатории, что в ссылке или нет ?


В ссылке - профсоюзный санаторий. Я была не там.


----------



## djovani (4 Дек 2012)

анель написал(а):


> В ссылке - профсоюзный санаторий. Я была не там.


ну вот сейчас понятно, спасибо.


----------



## Ируненок (4 Янв 2013)

Здравствуйте, а я ездила в Эгле Друскиниская, Литва. Тоже очень понравилось, бассейны с мин.водой своей, правда тоже хлорку добавляют, говорят без этого нельзя. Там и грязи свои, и минеральная вода своя, можно пить сколько хочешь, процедурой не считается, зарядка в бассейне, и зарядка вертикальная-висячая в бассейне на растяжение, и цены доступные, намного ниже чем в Подмосковье и в др.городах. И дите с собой брала (т.к.деть некуда было и для него была скидка 70% от цены) - там детская комната с педагогом есть бесплатная.


----------



## tearPhetFeary (28 Янв 2013)

Подскажите нормальное место для отдыха и лечения в Трускавце, и что бы по цене нормальное было. Спасибо


----------



## micstura (28 Янв 2013)

В Подмосковье. Проходил реабилитацию по направлению. Мне понравилось.

*
Реабилитационный комплекс ФГУ «РНЦВМиК Росздрава»*
*Адрес: *143081, Московская обл., Одинцовский р-н, с. Юдино; Телефон: (495) 598-83-54
* Приёмное отделение: *(495) 598-83-99
*Проезд: *электричкой от Белорусского вокзала до ст. Перхушково, 10 мин пешком
*Коммерческая госпитализация: *(495) 598-83-51; 202-62-98; 771-51-93; 506-24-30; 291-11-9


*
*


----------



## Виточка (22 Фев 2013)

Моя мама проблема с костями, Видя как она переживает что эффекта от лечения лекарствами нет. Я решила везти маму в санаторий но вот только куда я не знала, благо есть интернет в наше время) я выбрала санаторий Юрмино по ролику санатория, и не ошиблась!! мы поехали в санаторий, находится в Крыму на берегу моря, там просто рай, и лечение нам не просто помогло а именно мама забыла что такое боль в костях! а благодаря Юрмино и сакским грязям.


----------



## marina197977 (13 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте посоветуйте хороший реабил. центр после операции по удалении грыжи и вставки имплантанта... Операция вторая... Хотелось бы уже закончить...
Добавлено: Mar 13, 2013 11:45 AM
в Саки была - без толку, да и греть нельзя мне грыжи мои.....


----------



## Наталья Демьянова (14 Мар 2013)

Доброго времени суток. Я сама с Украины была в санатории Донбасс Славкурорт  г Славянск Донецкая область. Очень понравилось. Собираюсь в этом году ехать только по курсовке.... Полная стоимость путевки 6000,00 грн через профсоюз я заплатила 1600,00 грн. Номера чистые двухместные, интерьер средний. Набралась процедур.... хорошо что врач попался не отказывал, что просила то и дали.... а потом сама смотрела как организм поведет себя. Значит там грязи и грязи лепешки, я ходила на грязи где от шеи и до пят. Ванны радон и рапа, душ шарко и циркулярный, ЛФК за 40 минут мокрая полностью, тренажерный зал, магниты, ингаляции, подводная вытяжка.. на нее врач отговорил так как было лето и хочется везде успеть, а после нее надо часа 4 лежать... минеральные воды Славянские и Святогорские успокоительные и кислородные напитки. Рядом  с санаторием рапное озеро..... В этом году возьму себе грязи и не через день а каждый и ЛФК с тренажерами... остальное пока счетаю не нужным.... Если будете там обязательно покупайтесь в Горячке если конечно с сердцем нормально.... если даже не умеешь плавать вода сама тебя держит ощущаешь себя поплавком... Удачи.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (10 Май 2013)

marina197977 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте посоветуйте хороший реабил. центр после операции по удалении грыжи и вставки имплантанта... Операция вторая... Хотелось бы уже закончить...
> в Саки была - без толку, да и греть нельзя мне грыжи мои.....


почему нельзя греть грыжи? и их вроде удалили? что за имплант? у меня диам.


----------



## marina197977 (16 Май 2013)

Наталья Демьянова написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток. Я сама с Украины была в санатории Донбасс Славкурорт г Славянск Донецкая область. Очень понравилось. Собираюсь в этом году ехать только по курсовке....


Спасибо большое



Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> почему нельзя греть грыжи? и их вроде удалили? что за имплант? у меня диам.


У меня имплантан КОНМЕНТ.. а грыжи нельзя греть другие мои... у меня их еще 2..вот по этому


----------



## Александр Красноярск (16 Май 2013)

а мне доктор сказал не греть  только в период обострения


----------



## Lari (16 Май 2013)

Ируненок написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, а я ездила в Эгле Друскиниская, Литва. Тоже очень понравилось, бассейны с мин.водой своей, правда тоже хлорку добавляют, говорят без этого нельзя. Там и грязи свои, и минеральная вода своя, можно пить сколько хочешь, процедурой не считается, зарядка в бассейне, и зарядка вертикальная-висячая в бассейне на растяжение, и цены доступные, намного ниже чем в Подмосковье и в др.городах. И дите с собой брала (т.к.деть некуда было и для него была скидка 70% от цены) - там детская комната с педагогом есть бесплатная.


_* Как эти слова греют душу Ждем-с ещё раз *_


----------



## Alexandera_J (17 Май 2013)

Вспомнил Санаторий КУЯЛЬНИК в Одессе ........ просмотрел отзывы кто был со мной с 21,10,2012 по 10,11,2012 тот меня помнит 327 комната..............
1 . я туда не приехал не пришел я приполз выбрасывая по больницам по 5000 за каждые 10 дней лечения я был готов ко всему . потеря свободного передвижения адские боли в спине и ногах. отсутствие сна ( кошмар ) но !!!!!!!!!
2 . спартанские условия это? это миф ОТЛИЧНЫЙ САНАТОРИЙ персонал КЛАСС просто посмотрите на него с другой стороны может ктото не в состоянии видеть.........
3. я просто 21 день лечился и делал то что говорят врачи и персонал . скромно и без всяких требований.................
4. прошла 1 .неделя я уже ходил без ярко выраженой боли ............
5. на 2-3 неделе я уже ходил на танцы в ДК ...
ездил посмотреть на море в Одессу....
.6...УЖЕ ДОМА....прошел месяц ( боялся обострения ) нету !!!!!!!!!
Я поражен результатом .........буду ездить каждый год ( лучше тратить деньги на санаторий чем на аптеку ) Путевку мы покупали сами здесь ****** за полную цену, то есть не профсоюзная......
СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ПЕРСОНАЛУ ВРАЧАМ МЕДСЁСТРАМ .КУХНЕ ОФИЦИАНТКАМ ...........( приеду сам лично скажу) Самое главное в любом деле позитивный настрой, от этого во многом зависит и результат лечения!



*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Loccitane (1 Авг 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> _Леонид Михайлович- Вы прелесть! Вот, я, например: _
> _1. обливаюсь водой из колодца,_
> _2. каждый день занимаюсь ЛФК,_
> _3. живу на берегу озера на фоне сосн, можжевельника, сабельника..._
> ...


Ух ты  тогда мы едем к Вам на реабилитацию


----------



## Lari (1 Авг 2013)

_...Это мы ЛФК и свежий воздух с любовью и оптимизмом плюсуем к медицине
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_



Loccitane написал(а):


> Ух ты  тогда мы едем к Вам на реабилитацию


_Ждём-с_


----------



## Loccitane (2 Авг 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> _Ждём-с_


Пишите адрес в личку


----------



## Lari (2 Авг 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Пишите адрес в личку


 

Санаторий Эгле


----------



## Loccitane (2 Авг 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> Санаторий Эгле


вы там живете?


----------



## Lari (2 Авг 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> вы там живете?


_ Я приглашаю всех форумчан пройти процедуры и отдохнуть в этом прекрасном санатории _


----------



## Loccitane (2 Авг 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> _ Я приглашаю всех форумчан пройти процедуры и отдохнуть в этом прекрасном санатории _


Ну, это другое дело


----------



## Леличик (12 Окт 2013)

Привет всем!  Может кто подскажет санаторий или клинику для реабилитации после удаления грыжи в Ленинградской области. Просто ехать далеко одна не смогу.


----------



## djovani (1 Дек 2013)

Вообщем пробежался я по ценам санаторий Хмельник-Украина , Радон-Белорусия , и Эгле -Литва. 
Хмельник по цене от Радона не отличается почти , + в Радон за большинство процедур доп оплата. 
Что касается Эгле , там всё так запутано ))) написал им , жду ответа.


----------



## Фотиния (1 Дек 2013)

djovani написал(а):


> Вообщем пробежался я по ценам санаторий Хмельник-Украина , Радон-Белорусия , и Эгле -Литва.
> Хмельник по цене от Радона не отличается почти , + в Радон за большинство процедур доп оплата.
> Что касается Эгле , там всё так запутано ))) написал им , жду ответа.


Я из Белоруссии и бывала на Радоне проездом (не на отдыхе), чтобы погулять по местным достопримечательностям. Россиян там всегда много, хвалят)


----------



## Ermosita (16 Дек 2013)

Кто-нибудь слышал о Научно-исследовательском институте нейроортопедии и восстановительной медицины в Лазаревском районе г. Сочи?


----------



## Дмитрий83 (6 Мар 2014)

Добрый день!
Кто-нибудь проходил лечение в санатории Большие соли (Ярославль)?


> _На заседании Верховного совета Крыма принято принципиальное решение о вступлении автономии в состав Российской Федерации в качестве субъекта._


А в Крыму есть хорошие санатории?


----------



## Александр Красноярск (7 Мар 2014)

Дмитрий83 написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Кто-нибудь проходил лечение в санатории Большие соли (Ярославль)?
> 
> А в Крыму есть хорошие санатории?


Лучше малые)


----------



## Дмитрий83 (7 Мар 2014)

Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> Лучше малые)


Александр, в двух словах можете рассказать чем лучше/хуже?)
Спасибо за ответ


----------



## SERENA (7 Мар 2014)

Дмитрий83 написал(а):


> А в Крыму есть хорошие санатории


Погуглите, город Саки, там грязевый курорт, есть специальные санатории для спинальников, типа Бурденко. А вообще там их несколько, выберите, какой больше по вкусу. Разницу в ценах посмотрите. Можно брать курсовку, то есть снимать жилье самому, а в санаторий ходить только на процедуры, так выйдет экономичнее. Только сразу предупреждаю, дороги там не айс, с больной спиной особо не поездишь, если захотите на экскурсию куда-то или на море поехать, трясет на каждой кочке.


----------



## Дмитрий83 (7 Мар 2014)

SERENA написал(а):


> Погуглите, город Саки, там грязевый курорт, есть специальные санатории для спинальников, типа Бурденко. А вообще там их несколько, выберите, какой больше по вкусу. Разницу в ценах посмотрите. Можно брать курсовку, то есть снимать жилье самому, а в санаторий ходить только на процедуры, так выйдет экономичнее. Только сразу предупреждаю, дороги там не айс, с больной спиной особо не поездишь, если захотите на экскурсию куда-то или на море поехать, трясет на каждой кочке.


Спасибо за совет!
SERENA, а Вы еще не порекомендуете какой-либо санаторий поближе к Москве? если есть такие конечно же...


----------



## SERENA (7 Мар 2014)

Дмитрий83 написал(а):


> SERENA, а Вы еще не порекомендуете какой-либо санаторий поближе к Москве? если есть такие конечно же.


Пожалуйста! А про Москву, к сожалению,я не в курсе. Может кто-то посоветует из форумчан.


----------



## Дмитрий83 (7 Мар 2014)

SERENA написал(а):


> Погуглите, город Саки, там грязевый курорт, есть специальные санатории для спинальников, типа Бурденко. А вообще там их несколько, выберите, какой больше по вкусу. Разницу в ценах посмотрите. Можно брать курсовку, то есть снимать жилье самому, а в санаторий ходить только на процедуры, так выйдет экономичнее. Только сразу предупреждаю, дороги там не айс, с больной спиной особо не поездишь, если захотите на экскурсию куда-то или на море поехать, трясет на каждой кочке.


SERENA, а Вы в каком бывали?


----------



## SERENA (7 Мар 2014)

*Дмитрий83*, санаторий "Саки" в г. Саки. Грязелечебница там хорошая.


----------



## Дмитрий83 (7 Мар 2014)

SERENA написал(а):


> *Дмитрий83*, санаторий "Саки" в г. Саки. Грязелечебница там хорошая.


какой-нибудь эффЭкт почуффствовали?


----------



## SERENA (7 Мар 2014)

*Дмитрий83*, ну Вы на меня-то не равняйтесь! У каждого по-разному наверное. Многие хвалят и им помогает. Мне может и помогло, так как боли в правой ноге от грыжи уменьшились после лечения. Но в самом санатории у меня было обострение болей, плюс к тому побочка в виде болей в коленных суставах, которая не проходит до сих пор.  Сейчас вот уже размышляю, если в санаторий и поеду, то к грязям уже с осторожностью буду относиться. Но еще раз повторюсь, организмы у всех разные, наверное это мне такой капризный и чувствительный попался.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (7 Мар 2014)

Дмитрий83 написал(а):


> Александр, в двух словах можете рассказать чем лучше/хуже?)
> Спасибо за ответ


Не знаю толком. я сам с Ярика. Доктора так советуют. Медсестра с грыжей в малых была, а не больших. А сам ни там ни там не был. Большие раскручены лучше, ну и комфортнее. А по людской молве от малых проку больше.


----------



## baurzhan (21 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Г. Кисловодск, санаторий Луч (Коминтерна 10). На его базе находится Клиика вертеброневрологии (проф. Лиев А.А.) - одно их ведущих специализированных учреждений в стране по лечению проблем позвоночника. Собственно можно обратится и в саму клинику.


Отзывы на сайте не ахти, если цены на бюджетные и коммерческие путевки одинаковые - то почему "сервис " разный? Значит "нечисто" там,наверное  каким-то образом воруют деньги. Kislovodsk.cc там посмотреть можно


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Мар 2014)

baurzhan написал(а):


> Отзывы на сайте не ахти, если цены на бюджетные и коммерческие путевки одинаковые - то почему "сервис " разный? Значит "нечисто" там,наверное  каким-то образом воруют деньги. Kislovodsk.cc там посмотреть можно


Клиника - не санаторий. Это больница на базе санатория, с соответствующим сервисом. Туда едут люди с серьезными проблемами с позвночником и им там оказывают реальную помощь. А водичку попить с комфортом можно в любом другом месте.


----------



## baurzhan (26 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Клиника - не санаторий. Это больница на базе санатория, с соответствующим сервисом. Туда едут люди с серьезными проблемами с позвночником и им там оказывают реальную помощь. А водичку попить с комфортом можно в любом другом месте.


Как дозвониться туда? Не могу дозвониться, хотел на дневной стационар хотя бы


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Мар 2014)

baurzhan написал(а):


> Как дозвониться туда? Не могу дозвониться, хотел на дневной стационар хотя бы


Понятия не имею.


----------



## baurzhan (27 Мар 2014)

Дозвонился, на начало апреля записали на приём врача


----------



## baurzhan (4 Апр 2014)

Приехал, назначили процедуры, вчера и сегодня доктор туда-сюда скручивал с хрустом и шею тоже :-o  B-)  надеюсь поможет, про упражнения не говорил


----------



## La murr (5 Апр 2014)

*baurzhan*, какую программу лечения Вам рекомендовано пройти? Какие процедуры назначены?


----------



## baurzhan (7 Апр 2014)

УВТ (1 зона)*4, скипидарная ванна *5, мануальная терапия *7, подводное вытяжение *5, лазерная терапия (аппарат милта, рилта) *7, грязь (тазобедренные суставы)*5, физиопресс *3, фитопаровая бочка *3 раза. И еще электрофорез с карипаином 5 раз, но после 1 процедуры у меня аллергия на него - отменил. Но я не уверен в его эффективности, может поэтому аллергия . По деньгам 14000 руб.


----------



## Павел060989 (18 Апр 2014)

Olya-ly написал(а):


> Я стараюсь за всеми следить, у всех у нас похожие проблемы.. и очень радует когда хоть кому-то становится легче.
> А вы вречам в личных сообщениях писали?
> а куда хотите поехать, имеется в виду санаторий?



В Китай планирую съездить это чуть дороже санатория и я считаю более эфективнее


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (18 Апр 2014)

*Павел060989*, Поехали лучше со мной,в Янган-Тау.Дешевле в разы,а толку будет больше.У нас многие там были,очень хвалят,но сам небыл.Санаторий профилакторий,как раз по опорно-двигательному аппарату.Посмотри инет.


----------



## Павел060989 (18 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Павел060989*, Поехали лучше со мной,в Янган-Тау.Дешевле в разы,а толку будет больше.У нас многие там были,очень хвалят,но сам небыл.Санаторий профилакторий,как раз по опорно-двигательному аппарату.Посмотри инет.


да что то не сайт их не впечатлил. Может я что то не увидел. А что там такого замечательного в этом санатории? что делают там?


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (18 Апр 2014)

10-дневную реабилитацию,можно и больше,всё по деньгам.Грязи,физиолечение,какие то ванны,массаж,да всё,что хотите,если мало по оплаченной путёвке,можно и дополнительно себе напридумывать.А вообще там по приезду,Вас врачи в оборот возьмут и по санаторно-курортной карте,назначат реабилитацию.И стоит это всего 2800,в среднем,в зависимости от комфорта.
Поеду в конце мая,приеду расскажу,может и мне не понравится,но по рассказам,прямо заграница.


----------



## Olya-ly (18 Апр 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> 10-дневную реабилитацию,можно и больше,всё по деньгам.Грязи,физиолечение,какие то ванны,массаж,да всё,что хотите,если мало по оплаченной путёвке,можно и дополнительно себе напридумывать.А вообще там по приезду,Вас врачи в оборот возьмут и по санаторно-курортной карте,назначат реабилитацию.И стоит это всего 2800,в среднем,в зависимости от комфорта.
> Поеду в конце мая,приеду расскажу,может и мне не понравится,но по рассказам,прямо заграница.


Я в соей теме тоже поднимала вопрос о санаториях, мне мой нейрохирург советовал Чехию,говорл там не плохо.
2800  не так уж и много. а как к ним попасть? на прямую или через туроператора можно?


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (18 Апр 2014)

Оля,если Вы о Янган-Тау,то у них на сайте есть контакты.Звоните,заказываете,приезжаете,оплачиваете.
Но я хитрый.Я еду , вообще,за 20%всего и до санатория мне 500км.
Предприятие позаботилось о моём здоровье.


----------



## Olya-ly (18 Апр 2014)

Ну мое не позаботится предприятие))) Хотя, а что вы делали что оно оказало вам такую заботу?))))


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (18 Апр 2014)

Да ничего.Пришёл,первый раз за 15 лет,спросил в профкоме и всё.Выделили.Не знаю,может просто попал в нужное место,в нужное время.


----------



## Елена Кот (22 Апр 2014)

Кто-нибудь слышал о санатории "Надзея" под Брестом?  Оформляю туда путевку, возлагаю большие надежды. И хотелось бы услышать о процедурах стандартных, которые можно всем, страдающим проблемами в ШОП. По итогам обследований и консультаций  очных и заочных - изменения в ШОП (грыжа- С4-5- стеноз, спондилез, нестабильность ШОП-миофасцильный синдром- нарушение кровообращения (компрессия ПА и ПВ) Симптомы- головокружения, головные боли, ощущение шаткости походки, давление, панические атаки, вегетативные проявления). На врача в поликлинике при оформлении санаторной карты рассчитывать не приходится. Уже поняла, что вытяжение-нет. Жду отзывов!!


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (23 Май 2014)

Первые впечатления о санатории ЯнганТау очень даже ничего. Шведский стол хорошо, но плохо без разносов или подносов, кому как. Бегаешь как савраска с этими тарелками и стол ещё получился за тридевять земель. Я пока себе еды натаскаю, пятки в мозолях. Поселили в двухместный номер, т.к. всё забито отдыхающими. Погода супер +28.
Грязи почему то не назначили, а так хотелось чушкой себя почувствовать, но завтра напрошусь. Номер небольшой, но удобный, всё есть, даже телефон, который работает. Вечером схожу природу сфотографирую и выложу.


----------



## La murr (23 Май 2014)

*ЛеонидЛ*, я на курорте "Озеро Шира" тоже грязи получила лишь однажды ( и то выпросила) - так вот они мне на пользу не пошли... Была сумасшедшая реакция организма (сердце из груди выпрыгивало в буквальном смысле этого слова), я тут же отказалась. Если врач не сочтёт необходимым - не настаивайте.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (23 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *ЛеонидЛ*, я на курорте "Озеро Шира" тоже грязи получила лишь однажды ( и то выпросила) - так вот они мне на пользу не пошли... Была сумасшедшая реакция организма (сердце из груди выпрыгивало в буквальном смысле этого слова), я тут же отказалась. Если врач не сочтёт необходимым - не настаивайте.


Противопоказаниями к грязелечению является заболевания сердечно-сосудистой системы, если таковые имеются. Это лечение по идее назначается...


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (23 Май 2014)

*La murr*,  *Павел Валерьевич*, Вы наверное правы,, терапевт хоть и спящий был,но увидел что у меня давление и чсс повышены ,поэтому и не назначил,но я хоть чуть-чуть на поясницу , один раз попробую,так хочется,никогда в грязи не ,, валялся,, пусть хоть намажут по человечески..
А фито чай тогда зачем,девчёнки там сказали,чтобы сердце завести,а оно у меня и так по максимуму молотит,как бы не заклинило.Блин,за всем следить самому или самим,нужно,даже в санаториях..
А Озеро Шира это где?


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (23 Май 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *La murr*,  *Павел Валерьевич*, Вы наверное правы,, терапевт хоть и спящий был,но увидел что у меня давление и чсс повышены ,поэтому и не назначил,но я хоть чуть-чуть на поясницу , один раз попробую,так хочется,никогда в грязи не ,, валялся,, пусть хоть намажут по человечески..
> А фито чай тогда зачем,девчёнки там сказали,чтобы сердце завести,а оно у меня и так по максимуму молотит,как бы не заклинило.Блин,за всем следить самому или самим,нужно,даже в санаториях..
> А Озеро Шира это где?


Озеро Шира это озеро в Шерегеше  
Шучу конечно)


----------



## La murr (23 Май 2014)

*ЛеонидЛ*, когда пойдёте на грязи, снимите с себя кольца, цепи (серебро чернеет, например, ужасно!).
Мне делали перчатки и носочки грязевые - и то такой эффект последовал (я имею в виду учащённое сердцебиение)...

*****
Курорт "Озеро Шира" - жемчужина Сибири, ведущий курорт Хакасии, известный с 1886 г., уникальный курорт России.
Курорт расположен в северной части Минусинской котловины на берегу минерального озера Шира. Даже простое пребывание в этой местности оказывает целебное воздействие на весь организм. Курорт окружают лесостепи с мягкими очертаниями дальних предгорий и курганы, которыми богата хакасская степь.

   
Целебные свойства озера были открыты еще в давние времена: о чудесной воде говорится в древних хакасских сказаниях и легендах. Первые отдыхающие появились в этой местности в 1873 году, когда местные жители поставили здесь юрты, а в 1891 году на Шира был открыт первый в Енисейской губернии курорт. В 1997 году курорт отметил свой 100-летний юбилей со дня официального открытия как лечебного учреждения. Сейчас «Озеро Шира» – это один из наиболее известных курортов в Сибири.

Богатство курорта «Озеро Шира» – это питьевые минеральные подземные воды для питьевого лечения, минеральные воды озера Шира для бальнеопроцедур и лечебные грязи озера Утечье-3, расположенного в 22 км от курорта.

Мне до курорта 2 часа езды... Те, кто туда приезжает, говорят, что жить возле такого сокровища и не отдыхать там - преступление против себя...


----------



## гульшат))) (23 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Мне до курорта 2 часа езды... Те, кто туда приезжает, говорят, что жить возле такого сокровища и не отдыхать там - преступление против себя...



А я родом из Янган-Тау)))Тоже ни разу не лечилась там...


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (23 Май 2014)

Ууух, дааа, тоже красиво. Когда ходишь по сокровищам их не замечаешь. Замечаешь, когда их теряешь, это я к тому, что я жил рядом с озером Тургояк, лесная зона, смешанные леса. Те, кто приезжал на озеро, восхищались, а я привык и не замечал.
Сейчас живу в степной зоне, скучаю по лесам, уеду в лес, скучаю по степям. А больше всего скучаю по северным морям и северной природе, где прожил немало лет. И почему там санаториев нет. На крайнем севере природа тоже очень красивая и богатая.
Здесь, в Янган-Тау, как вы надеюсь поняли, тоже всё лечение основано на минеральной воде, это корень курортной зоны, хотя курорт, громко сказано.
А сколько здесь процедурных зон!!! Огромное здание в 5 этажей.
Если судить по номерам машин, то пол-России здесь, на данный момент.
Пока пошёл на концерт, если потом не усну, ещё чего нибудь накалякаю.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (23 Май 2014)

*гульшат)))*, так здесь не обязательно лечиться,просто классно оттохнуть, ну и процедуры для укрепления иммунитета,водички чистой попить.Ну меня смех разбирает,когда я в туалет хожу,что пьём,тем и смываем , а из фонтанов тоже самое голуби пьют и купаются в этом же фонтане.И кто теперь скажет,что у нас Россия бедная.Меня здесь многое немного удивляет.Соит бювет,хотя я пока не знаю,что это слово,бювет,означает.Там люди воду пьют и с собой в номера набирают,экономят значит.Ну и я как все,с полторашкой припёрся.А там женщина дежурная,что ли,сидит и спрашивает,а зачем вам столько,я говорю пить.Она хихикая говорит,что в номере точно такая из крана течёт,а у меня эта полторашка и под кран то не лезет,там под стаканчики раковинки предусмотрены.Нормальные люди 0.33 бутылочки наливают,а я с полторашкой,представляете как я выглядел.Ну чё, первый день,потом освоюсь.
Тащу гладильную доску в номер,ну дерёвня короче,чтобы брюки погладить,а мне портье говорит,что у нас все на месте гладят,там и розетка есть,а эта розетка,гадина, внизу за доской спряталась, я её и не видел,стыдоба короче.
В столовой на столе стоит 2 бутылочки с красноватой и желтоватой жидкостью,я смотрю мужик за соседним столом взял и что то побрызгал,ну и я себе второе всё облил,а потом на бутылке прочитал,что это уксус для лука и масло оливковое.Съел,нормально.Завтра лук возьму,теперь знаю,что поливать.А в остальном , пока , очень всё не плохо,только сосед храпит как я,но я то себя не слышу,только его.


----------



## гульшат))) (23 Май 2014)

*ЛеонидЛ*, в первый день все отдыхающие такие))) Вот завтра уже себя как дома будете чувствовать...Так то обслуживающий персонал отзывчивый там...Вы на сколько дней путевку оформили?С вытяжкой будьте осторожны! у меня грыжа после вытяжки увеличилась..Но я делала в другом санатории...
А природа наша Вам нравится??? Там все цветет наверное...Река Юрюзань разливается в это время... Лестница там есть .тысяча ступенек)))Источник минеральной Воды недалеко..съездиете, красиво сделано..Если Вы городской человек.то можно от души отдохнуть от городской суеты...Раньше развлечений разных много было..сейчас незнаю...Но Вы же не развлекаться приехали да ведь,пока пройдешь по всем кабинетам пол дня проходит..а грязелечение обязательно попробуйте..не ванну а аппликацию грязевую...Ну удачного отдыха вам!


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2014)

*ЛеонидЛ*, читала Ваш пост и улыбалась - всё лично пережитое))) 
Я на курорте за всю жизнь и была-то однажды...
Но впечатления получила самые позитивные!
На фоне приёма минеральной воды пошли камни и песок из почек - я о их существовании и не знала (а на Шира попала после удаления жёлчного пузыря - холецистэктомии).
На танцы ходила каждый день. Бассейн с минеральной водой - через день.
Пешие прогулки ежедневные, да не по разу - природа изумительная, воздух волшебный!
За 21 день ушло 18 кг. Гардероб меняла полностью - что может быть приятнее для женщины))) 

Наслаждайтесь, Леонид, отдыхом, природой, вниманием к себе - оздоравливайтесь по полной!


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (24 Май 2014)

*гульшат)))*, всё так и есть,как Вы пишете.Природа обалденная,вода вкусная,я уже забыл про такую.Пью одну воду и отвар шиповника в столовой и всё.Персонал вежливый,даже бывает где то через чур.Воздух,аж лёгких не хватает.Да,всё цветёт,попал в отличное время.Путёвку дали только на 10 дней.
По лестнице,пока не ходил, посмотрю на неё и как то не насмелюсь.Кардиолога посещу,потом схожу.На источник уже сгонял.Тут,если знать,всё рядом,а лес кругом и не видно из за него ничего,привык в степях то,до горизонта видно всё.
Музеи , выставки,концерты,танцы-всё есть,каждый день.
Процедуры занимают времени до 16 часов,потом можно в бассейн,тренаж. залы ну и т д,всё не описать.
Вытяжку мне не назначали,да я и сам бы не пошёл.Спасибо за пожелание.

*La murr*, Я тоже первый раз в жизни поехал.
Здесь сама природа вынуждает гулять. За два дня не могу одну пачку докурить, не тянет. Нервы что ли успокаиваются.
Вы похудели, а я похоже, приеду домой как боров, готовят вкусно, вот я и трамбую в себя до упора. Пью почему то много, заметил литра 4, если не больше. Да, теперь и я знаю, что в год нужно хоть раз, хоть на 10 дней, но уезжать отдыхать, заодно и подлечиться, кому необходимо.
В бассейн пока не ходил, даже не знаю где он. Живу то второй день, потом найду, может и схожу разок, другой?
Вам, тоже, спасибо за пожелания. Думал отосплюсь здесь, а спать то и не хочется, почему то.


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2014)

*ЛеонидЛ*, курить, даст Бог, и бросите. Сейчас это не модно, да и пользы нет, один вред.


ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Вы похудели, а я похоже, приеду домой как боров, готовят вкусно, вот я и трамбую в себя до упора.


У меня был диетический стол после операции и дробное питание, ещё и три раза в день кефир и кумыс давали! (Там своя конная ферма, мы и на лошадках катались!).
Порции были большие, но то, что всё по времени, не жареное, а тушёное или запечённое в духовом шкафу - ой, как много значило! Правильное питание и двигательная активность делали своё дело верно.


ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> Да, теперь и я знаю, что в год нужно хоть раз, хоть на 10 дней, но уезжать отдыхать, заодно и подлечиться, кому необходимо.


Я тоже тогда такой вывод сделала... Не те у нас ценности: то  что-то купить хочется, то ремонт запланируешь, вот на отдых и лечение и не остаётся. А надо бы!
Да вот только после приезда с курорта через четыре месяца наступила долгожданная беременность, а там и сынок появился - вот мне и опять не до курортов))))

В бассейн ход*и*те - благодать!
Вот просто рада за Вас, честное слово.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (24 Май 2014)

*La murr*, спасибо, Светлана. Всё, что Вы написали, многим знакомо и понятно. И я приеду,окунусь в обыденную жизнь, нарисуются проблемы и т. д. И опять не до санаториев, это точно. Здесь думаю так, дома эдак.
Вы пишете про питание правильное. Я приехал 22 вечером, сегодня 24-е, не буду описывать,что да как, но ЖКТ себя чувствует превосходно. Дома вкусно, но во многом не правильно, а здесь сочетание вкусного с правильным. Дома я бы в жизни не стал есть перловую, овсяную, пшеничную каши, а здесь ем и кефирчик с ягодами, тоже очень вкусно. Даже у самого слюнки потекли.
Вот только спина, зараза, стала поднывать. Такое чувство, что на меня 100 кг повесили и я с этим хожу, но у меня и до этого бывало перед сменой погоды. С утра до обеда забыл про спину, а сейчас напомнилась сама, наверно изменится погодка.

   

Красота!


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2014)

Леонид, белка живая?


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (24 Май 2014)

*La murr*, их там много, но они скачут как белки, невозможно заснять несколько вместе. Павлины есть, черепашек выносят, голуби людей не боятся, но и в руки не даются. Птицы, какие то, дикие летают, красивые.
Река Юрюзань, мужики рыбу ловят, по много. Завтра выходной в санатории, поеду на рыбалку.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (25 Май 2014)

Сегодня съездил на конюшни, но поздновато, да и ладно.Всё равно на коняшке не поехал бы, спинка один чёрт, продёргивает.
Два верблюда и страус, которых как и меня заклевали комары, здоровенные. Вечер, этим паразитам того и нужно. На территории комаров травят, я думал клещей. ВерблюдЫ плюются, если к ним без корма подходишь, фазаны уже спать улеглись. Большие птицы на территории оказались дроздами.
Затянули сегодня в караоке-бар, а там два зала, танцульки, песни поют, кому медведь на уши не наступал. Ну в общем задержался сегодня ко сну, но выходной же у всех(25.05.14)
Всё, писать уже не могу, засыпаю на каждой букве, время реальное, московское, минус 2 часа.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (25 Май 2014)

Негатив.Взяли на троих бутылочку коньячка,потягивали потихоньку,пошли потанцевать,в другой зал.Пришли.А коньячка тю тю,гр 200 оставалось.До этого подсели два,, Ивана,,с пивом.Иваны,коньяк,пиво и дольки апельсина,исчезли.
К санаторию это не относится,просто наш русский,, ваня,, не может не нагадить.Ну не последний же перец доедают,если отдыхать , за такие бабки,приехали.Это в крови,что ли.


----------



## Лилия2014 (9 Окт 2014)

Говорят  "Янган-тау" самый дорогой санаторий Башкирии и самый крутой по отдыху. Мне сказали, что по лечебному фактору самый хороший санаторий Башкирии "Якты-куль", там есть сапропеловая грязь(своя из озера,не привозная) и радоновые ванны. Санаторий находится на берегу озера, очень красивая природа, климат говорят уникальный. Лечат не только опорно-двигательную систему, но  мужское и женское бесплодие.
Может был там кто-нибудь? Хочу туда поехать весной.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (9 Окт 2014)

*Расиля Тав*, я живу в 40 км от него, но не ездил. От нас едут в Янган-Тау. Природа там лучше и почище будет, хотя посмотреть есть что. Плюс-в Якты-Куль озеро рядом, чистое.


----------



## Лилия2014 (9 Окт 2014)

Леонид,да я понимаю,что во многом лучше.Просто в "Якты-Куле" есть сапропеловая грязь и радоновые ванны,что очень полезно при заболеваниях позвоночника и суставов.При выборе санатория я обычно обращаю внимание именно на лечебный фактор.Тесная комната,мало развлечений и др. мало волнует.Главное-польза!
А с коньяком у вас вышло оочень "забавно")))))))Расслабились на отдыхе,потеряли бдительность!))))))


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (9 Окт 2014)

*Расиля Тав*, выбор за Вами.


Расиля Тав написал(а):


> А с коньяком у вас вышло оочень "забавно")))))))Расслабились на отдыхе,потеряли бдительность!))))))


Ну,как говорится,одно другому не мешает.
В округе Якты-Куля есть хороший зоопарк, динопарк, стрельбище (где мне очень нравится). Из 12 калибра по летящим тарелкам, здорово) треки с картами, фуникулер с кабинами, высокогорный ресторан (шикарно) и ещё много чего.
Приезжайте, думаю, и полечитесь и отдохнёте.


----------



## Лилия2014 (10 Окт 2014)

Вы так красочно расписали все, невозможно не приехать, спасибо за приглашение))))))))).


----------



## Lavandanna (22 Мар 2015)

Добрый вечер! Сижу сейчас читаю ветку, и решила написать.Каждый год стараюсь выбираться в санаторий. Сейчас опять ищу куда поехать. О себе: спастический парез нижних конечностей (последствие дцп), коксоартоз, грыжа L5-S, протрузия L4-L5. Может быть подскажите мне куда поехать, потому что я совсем запуталась, как мне кажется не погу найти ничего подходящего, а времени до отпуска осталось немного. Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## La murr (23 Мар 2015)

Lavandanna написал(а):


> Каждый год стараюсь выбираться в санаторий. Сейчас опять ищу куда поехать.


*Lavandanna*, а в каком регионе Вы проживаете?
И где уже были?


----------



## Lavandanna (23 Мар 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Lavandanna*, а в каком регионе Вы проживаете?
> И где уже были?


Я сама из Рязанской области. Была в Астраханской области - Баскунчак, в Пензе, в Подмосковье, Ессентуки, Теплице и Карвине (Чехия)

Прочитала я ветку и выбрала два санатория: Радон или Малые соли. Скажите кто там был особенно Радон как узнать цену и забронировать, не поздно ли покупать путевку на июнь?


----------



## Uruss (26 Мар 2015)

Подскажите пожалуйста санаторий в непосредственной близости от Санкт-Петербурга!


----------



## Annapa (28 Окт 2015)

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Продолжаю составлять рейтинги санаториев  Этот конечно, крут. Сил нет уже никаких, жуть, как устала отдыхать. Начинаю в 8.30 и заканчиваю в 17 - целый рабочий день сплошных процедур. Очень большие надежды у меня на это лечение, обещают, что у них тут прям все здоровые уезжают. Самые шикарные процедуры, это все что с водой, а все остальное - либо тяжело делать, либо неприятно. Ну и грязь - прям чудесно. Лежишь себе, хрюкаешь . Так что приезжайте к нам! Рекомендую!


----------



## Volandinka (29 Окт 2015)

*Annapa*, а что за санаторий?


----------



## Annapa (29 Окт 2015)

Volandinka написал(а):


> *Annapa*, а что за санаторий?


Яункемери, в Юрмале. Я так поняла, что по правилам ссылку нельзя на сайт поставить?


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2015)

Annapa написал(а):


> Я так поняла, что по правилам ссылку нельзя на сайт поставить?


Вы всё правильно поняли,  *Annapa.*
Для интересующихся не составит труда найти информацию о любом санатории.


----------



## Volandinka (5 Ноя 2015)

Я сейчас отдыхаю в санатории в городе Усолье Сибирское. Лечат тут опорно двигательный по гинекологии. Ванны соляные и торфяные грязи. Из процедур еще соляная шахта, массаж, гинекологический массаж, тампоны грязевые, гинекологическое орошение, лфк, душ циркулярный и шарко. Условия конечно здесь не европейские совсем  все старенькое, совдеп, но если важнее лечение чем люкс то нормально. Ну и цены смешные. 2090 рублей в сутки проживание в обычном номере питание и лечение.  А питание здесь отличное. Очень вкусно, сытно и разнообразно. Так что кому надо дешево и сердито, то этот санаторий то что надо


----------



## Надежда Лыкова (5 Ноя 2015)

Рекомендую всем "Малую бухту" в Анапе. Бассейны с морской подогретой водой, грязи, водоросли, ванны, магниты, токи и многое другое. Питание "шведский стол". Сейчас 990 рублей в сутки (проживание, питание, лечение, бассейн)


----------



## Volandinka (5 Ноя 2015)

Ого дешево  что оо как то сомнительно за такую цену. Здесь только питание стоит 700-800 рублей в сутке. А в Анапе мне кажется за 990 рублей и просто жилье то не найдешь а тут и с питанием и с лечением


----------



## Ole (6 Ноя 2015)

Я последнее время тоже несколько раз побывала в санатории( Юность под Минском мне он очень нравится  ) у меня сложилось впечатление , что много процедур сразу ( там тоже назначают их нереальное количество)  не очень хорошо ни для общего самочувствия ни для спины. Лучше всего я себя чувствовала после поездок в котоых я ограничивалась 2 в крайнем случае 3 процедурами в день + бассейн + прогулки. Мне кажется много лечится тоже вредно - нагрузка на организм большая, а сейчас в санаториях назначают все подряд со всей дури лишь бы клиент был доволен ,ведь не назначишь -обидится, решит что на нем решили сэкономить


----------



## Надежда Лыкова (7 Ноя 2015)

Volandinka написал(а):


> Ого дешево  что оо как то сомнительно за такую цену. Здесь только питание стоит 700-800 рублей в сутке. А в Анапе мне кажется за 990 рублей и просто жилье то не найдешь а тут и с питанием и с лечением


Мы только вернулись. Подвоха нет Все так и есть. Очень вежливый персонал.  Все фото на  сайте соответствуют действительности. А "Зимний пляж" есть только там


----------



## Volandinka (7 Ноя 2015)

И лечение вы отдельно не оплачивали? А то там какая то странная формулировка типа лечение при оплате


----------



## Надежда Лыкова (7 Ноя 2015)

Volandinka написал(а):


> И лечение вы отдельно не оплачивали? А то там какая то странная формулировка типа лечение при оплате


все входило в 990 рублей. Формулировка для возможности уменьшить объем процедур при очень большом наплыве людей. Но осенью народу немного. 5-7 процедур назначают. По самочувствию, по показаниям и противопоказаниям. Были там и в прошлом году. Очень понравились грязи, водоросли и "Рефтон". У меня проблемы с позвоночником и соотношение: цена-качество-набор услуг-комфорт-наличие теплого бассейна   этом санатории оптимальное.


----------



## Биолог (7 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте!


Annapa написал(а):


> Яункемери, в Юрмале


К вам ведь не добраться..шенгенскую визу оформить маета одна 
говорят очень хорош Друскининкай, может кто нибудь был?


----------



## Volandinka (8 Ноя 2015)

*Надежда Лыкова*, ох круто  жалко до Анапы далеко нам добираться и дорого  а там сейчас как с погодой?


----------



## Annapa (8 Ноя 2015)

Биолог написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> К вам ведь не добраться..шенгенскую визу оформить маета одна
> говорят очень хорош Друскининкай, может кто нибудь был?


  я была и там тоже.Все там хорошо, но моря нет и мне его страховка не оплачивает. А вам, опять таки шенген нужен


----------



## Надежда Лыкова (8 Ноя 2015)

Volandinka написал(а):


> *Надежда Лыкова*, ох круто  жалко до Анапы далеко нам добираться и дорого  а там сейчас как с погодой?


+20 и аэропорт имеется


----------



## den2525 (14 Апр 2016)

Выбираю санаторий на осень. Выбираю между Луч (кисловодск), Большие соли, Родон (беларусь), Белакуриха. Кто что может посоветовать, где мне лучше полечат грыжу шейного отдела?
До этого был в санатории Сакрополь (саки, крым), мне там оч. понравилось, но одно большое но - туда можно добраться только самолетом (поезд туда только летом и то на перекладных из москвы), а летать мне сейчас нельзя.
В какой из указанных санаториев лучше всего поехать?


----------



## Фёкла31 (14 Апр 2016)

den2525 написал(а):


> Выбираю санаторий на осень. Выбираю между Луч (кисловодск), Большие соли, Родон (беларусь), Белакуриха. Кто что может посоветовать, где мне лучше полечат грыжу шейного отдела?
> До этого был в санатории Сакрополь (саки, крым), мне там оч. понравилось, но одно большое но - туда можно добраться только самолетом (поезд туда только летом и то на перекладных из москвы), а летать мне сейчас нельзя.
> В какой из указанных санаториев лучше всего поехать?


den2525, а почему летать нельзя? Я вот тоже думаю, если все ж соберусь на отдых, какой вид транспорта выбрать? Самолет, поезд или машина?


----------



## den2525 (15 Апр 2016)

*Фёкла31, *у меня при взлете начинает ужасно болеть спина и шея.  Мягкий воротник шанса не помогает, он не удерживает голову в стабильном положении. Поэтому пролечиться в санатории, а потом полететь и получить боли - все лечение коту под хвост. Я задавал вопрос врачам, почему так происходит, они только жмут плечами и говорят, что  в первый раз такое слышат. Но факт остается, после самолета мне потребуется еще раз ехать в санаторий, чтобы восстановиться, поэтому выбираю вариант без перелета.


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (15 Апр 2016)

Всем привет! Собираюсь в санаторий Липовка в Свердловской области, точнее это БВл- больница восстановительного лечения. Кто был? Меня привлекли радоновые ванны, подводное выьяжение, ииглорефлексоьерапия. Кто был? Берём курсовку, так как дочери 2 лет ещё нет даже, не пускают в санаторий. У меня экструзии l5s1 27 mm и l4-ĺ5 4мм
Может посоветуете ещё что на Урале, Башкирии и Сибири, близко к Уралу?


----------



## ОленькаК (13 Окт 2016)

А кто-то из Питера и области знает хорошие места для реабилитации( санатории и тп).Мне известна лишь 40 больница в Сестрорецке.Но попасть сложно...


----------



## Практичная (21 Окт 2016)

Добрый день! А по каким критериям вообще желательно выбирать санатории? Вот, например, хочу маму отправить. У нее остеохондроз. Вот как выбрать санаторий, чтоб по ее направлению и подлечили и общие какие-то процедуры поделали.
И, теоретически, на сколько по времени нужно отправлять и сколько это может стоить?


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2016)

Практичная написал(а):


> ...хочу маму отправить. У нее остеохондроз. Вот как выбрать санаторий, чтоб по ее направлению и подлечили и общие какие-то процедуры поделали...


Насколько мне известно, санаторное лечение проводится по направлению врачей - они и санаторий по профилю заболевания подскажут, и общие рекомендации дадут.
Всё остальное - уже на месте.


----------



## Практичная (21 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Насколько мне известно, санаторное лечение проводится по направлению врачей - они и санаторий по профилю заболевания подскажут, и общие рекомендации дадут.
> Всё остальное - уже на месте.



Т.е. без врача никак? Ну вот, просто найти понравившися санаторий и купить туда путевку?


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2016)

Практичная написал(а):


> Т.е. без врача никак? Ну вот, просто найти понравившися санаторий и купить туда путевку?


Если речь идёт о лечении, считаю необходимым руководствоваться рекомендациями докторов.


----------



## Практичная (21 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Если речь идёт о лечении, считаю необходимым руководствоваться рекомендациями докторов.



А если о профилактике? Ведь бывает же так, что люди посещают раз в год, допустим, санатории, для поддержания общего здоровья. Просто выбирают направленность санатория, опираясь на свои болячки. И это все равно нужно к врачу?
И тогда еще вопрос цены тоже актуален - через врача направление получается бесплатным? Или 50%? Или 100%?
Извините, может я задаю очень глупые вопросы, но впервые с этим столкнулись и хочу разобраться...


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2016)

Практичная написал(а):


> А если о профилактике? Ведь бывает же так, что люди посещают раз в год, допустим, санатории, для поддержания общего здоровья. Просто выбирают направленность санатория, опираясь на свои болячки. И это все равно нужно к врачу?


Да, врача посетить придётся.
Оформление санаторно-курортной карты неизбежно. 


Практичная написал(а):


> И тогда еще вопрос цены тоже актуален - через врача направление получается бесплатным? Или 50%? Или 100%?


Если человек, нуждающийся в санаторно-курортном лечении, имеет льготы, ему дадут право ими воспользоваться.


----------



## Практичная (23 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Да, врача посетить придётся.
> Оформление санаторно-курортной карты неизбежно.
> 
> Если человек, нуждающийся в санаторно-курортном лечении, имеет льготы, ему дадут право ими воспользоваться.



Хорошо, тогда еще вопрос)) Может я как-то не правильно просто понимаю слово "санаторий" )) Т.е., туда только исключительно по направлению врача. Но бывает люди же просто за свой счет покупают путевки и едут для профилактики процедуры проходить. Без направлений врача. Это они куда едут? Не в санатории? А куда?


----------



## ВераН (23 Окт 2016)

*Практичная*, здравствуйте.


Практичная написал(а):


> для профилактики


Для профилактики остеохондроза надо вести здоровый, активный образ жизни. "Процедуры" не помогут. Но если вы всё таки хотите куда-нибудь отправить маму, то врача в районной поликлинике посетить придётся. В санаторий нужна санаторная карта. Для её оформления надо пройти обследование в поликлинике.
Не знаете какой санаторий выбрать? Посетите городские форумы, спросите у районного терапевта. Укажите в каком городе вы проживаете и вам может быть подскажут и здесь про конкретный санаторий.


----------



## FlyLady (24 Окт 2016)

Практичная написал(а):


> Т.е., туда только исключительно по направлению врача. Но бывает люди же просто за свой счет покупают путевки и едут для профилактики процедуры проходить. Без направлений врача. Это они куда едут? Не в санатории? А куда?



Предположу, что  есть, как минимум,  два варианта попасть на лечение в санаторий:

1.      Когда за  вас  кто-то платить (100%, 50% или др.), платит бюджет, организация и проч. И в этом случае, думаю, оформление карты по месту жительства будет обязательно. Я тут не особо в курсе, не было опыта, но на Форуме люди периодически пишут, что так лечатся, получая направление от своего врача.

2.      Когда вы сами полностью оплачиваете свое пребывание в санатории. Тогда просто выбираете понравившийся санаторий, бронируете место/оплачиваете, по прибытию туда врач оформляет вам карту с учетом  вашего диагноза, имеющихся обследований и др., назначает процедуры,  расписывая план лечения. Я так ездила в нашу Белокуриху (Алтай), просто,  взяв с собой все  имеющиеся выписки от врачей, которых посещала у себя в платных центрах по собственной инициативе. Уже после операции, будучи в Кисловодске получала грязелечение и ванны. Просто пришла, показала выписки из больницы, свежие анализы крови, попросила, заплатила и ходила на процедуры в назначенное  время. Мама так периодически ездит на Шира, уже на месте покупая путевки, курсовки. Возможно, в этом случае вам  все-таки придется  привезти с собой результаты исследований, которые попросит санаторий, чтобы им понимать, что с вами делать, возможно, что-то можно будет сдать на месте.

 Как-то давным-давно больше 20 лет назад перед поездкой в санаторий Железноводска, мы тоже оформляли санаторную карту по месту жительства в поликлинике, хотя лечились полностью за свой счет. Похоже, сейчас многое поменялось.

В общем, выбирайте нужный санаторий, связывайтесь с ним, там вам все расскажут, объяснят. Плюс обычно на сайтах санаториев представлена необходимая информация.


----------



## Практичная (24 Окт 2016)

Спасибо большое всем за подробную информацию. Действительно, получается проще обзвонить санатории и все у них детально разузнать, чем тут вас мучить))


----------



## ОленькаК (24 Окт 2016)

Практичная написал(а):


> Спасибо большое всем за подробную информацию. Действительно, получается проще обзвонить санатории и все у них детально разузнать, чем тут вас мучить))


Я детство в Крыму провела( отец - кадровый военный).Есть у нам озеро Саки совершенно волшебное.
На нем и санатории знаменитые стоят: им.Бурденко,им.Пирогова, Сакрополь.
Только не ,,Полтава "и похожие...
Так вот люди после Мертвого моря едут на Сакские грязи и получают результаты гораздо более эффективные,п поскольку лабораторные показатели сакских грязец выше.И минеральная вода сильная.
Но потому и самолечение опасно.И противопоказания есть.
Ну я, бывшая местная , так конечно,с укромного берега на великах ездим и валяемся в рапе( не утонуть там). Мои друзья,что летом приезжают,всегда и соль,и грязь,и рапу с собою увозят.Очень им эффект нравится.
Рекомендую.Теперь после операции(3 недели мне новенькой) тоже думаю летом амбулаторно получить процедуры.


----------



## Веронника (25 Окт 2016)

Скажите,после операции обязательно проходить реабилитацию каждый год или по самочувствию?


----------



## La murr (25 Окт 2016)

ВЕРОННИКА написал(а):


> Скажите,после операции обязательно проходить реабилитацию каждый год или по самочувствию?


Мне предложили реабилитацию через 3 (!) года после операции.
И то, из-за болезни врача, дело до конца не довели...


----------



## Веронника (25 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Мне предложили реабилитацию через 3 (!) года после операции.
> И то, из-за болезни врача, дело до конца не довели...


Так Вы и не провели? И что важно в проведении реабилитации после наших операций, физио, витаминозация или ещё что?


----------



## Биолог (25 Окт 2016)

В Федеральном центре дают выписку, на основании этой выписки, в социальной службе предоставляют путевку..куда есть..или работодатель, или в пенсионном фонде,бесплатно, и с небольшим процентом оплаты, куда было меня не устроило, приобретала за свой счет, оздоровление стараюсь проходить ежегодно. Очень-очень потом хорошо еще пол-года


----------



## Фёкла31 (25 Окт 2016)

Биолог написал(а):


> В Федеральном центре дают выписку, на основании этой выписки, в социальной службе предоставляют путевку..куда есть..или работодатель, или в пенсионном фонде,бесплатно, и с небольшим процентом оплаты, куда было меня не устроило, приобретала за свой счет, оздоровление стараюсь проходить ежегодно. Очень-очень потом хорошо еще пол-года


Биолог, Какие процедуры получаете в санатории? Есть момент, что некоторые могут и обострение вызвать наверно.


----------



## La murr (25 Окт 2016)

ВЕРОННИКА написал(а):


> Так Вы и не провели?


Нет... 
Ничего абсолютно, кроме того, что делаю сама...


----------



## Биолог (26 Окт 2016)

*Фёкла31*, здравствуйте! принцип во всех санаториях одинаков мой профиль лечение опорно-двигательной системы, методы лечения различны зависят от путевки, какие процедуры и сколько туда входят, от состояния здоровья на тот момент и сопутствующих хронических заболеваний, а также от платежеспособности в приобретении дополнительных процедур.


Фёкла31 написал(а):


> Какие процедуры получаете в санатории


Бальнеотерапия, физиопроцедуры, массаж, гидромассажи, грязи, климатотерапия, терренкур,  лечебная физкультура и дополнительно.


Фёкла31 написал(а):


> Есть момент, что некоторые могут и обострение вызвать наверно.


Нет, у меня обострения не было, все без фанатизма . Всем здоровья.


----------



## ОленькаК (29 Ноя 2016)

Сегодня позвонили из Сестрорецкой 40 больницы.Завтра должна быть!
Кто был именно там,откликнитесь!?
Я читала где-то здесь на форуме,что одна девушка фактически без сумки приехала на реабилитацию!)Хочу ее советов.И бывалых.
Спортивное,бассейное,гуляльное,..а нарядное надо?
Опять я на мужа троих детей бросаю...Он в шоке .То от появления,то от пропажи

Так раз волновалась от срочности,что тряска пошла.Не могу собираться,отлеживаюсь.

В отзывах пишут,что до крутых эффективных  процедур можно и не дойти,мол,денег совать надо.Не хочется верить.


----------



## La murr (29 Ноя 2016)

ОленькаК написал(а):


> Спортивное,бассейное,гуляльное,..а нарядное надо?


Надо чтобы нарядным было всё - и спортивное, и бассейное, и гуляльное, Оленька!


----------



## Ирина Белова (15 Фев 2017)

Мой отзыв будет полезен тем, кто живет в Петербурге и Лен. области, поскольку пишу я про пансионат в поселке Комарово. Начну немного издалека. Моей маме 78 лет, старая травма колена привела к тому, что сейчас пожилому человеку приходится передвигаться только с палкой. Плюс остеохондроз поясничного отдела 2 степени со всеми его проявлениями: острые боли в спине при любой нагрузке, ярко выраженная слабость в ногах, особенно при ходьбе и с ее коленом. В общем, все привело к тому, что она стала меньше двигаться, чаще сидеть. Она поменялась прямо на глазах, всегда улыбчивая, веселая, домашние всегда ее Наше Солнышко называют    . Очень я переживала,  видела как гаснет она с каждым днем, да и при развитии болезни может седалищный нерв воспалиться,. Стали думать с мужем, что делать, решили ее отправить куда-нибудь отдохнуть, сил набраться, обстановку сменить, не все же дома сидеть .

И вот на третий день поисков, расспросов всех знакомых и друзей, наткнулись на частный пансионат "Спутник" премиум-класса. Сначала посмотрели на сайте всю информацию, собрались поехали посмотреть. Я вышла из машины и у меня закружилась голова - настолько там свежий воздух, вокруг сосновый лес, рядом озеро Щучье. Здание выглядит как какой-то загородный дом, все чисто, аккуратно. При встрече главврач Станислав Сергеевич рассказал нам подробней обо всем: что здание строилось специально для пансионата, все сделано таким образом, что пожилым людям было удобно передвигаться, везде есть пандусы и специальные перила, что есть центр реабилитации и специальные оздоравливающие программы. Когда мы посмотрели номера, все сомнения отпали. Привезли маму на следующей неделе, ее сразу же осмотрел врач, прописал программу, назначил процедуры, лечение, ЛФК. Мы приехали к ней через неделю. Наше Солнышко блаженно улыбалась. Сейчас пошел второй месяц, как мама там отдыхает.  Всем довольна, персонал очень внимательный, дважды в день всегда заходят медсестры померить давление, всегда убрано, все аккуратно. Всегда найдут, чем заполнить досуг пожилым - и музыкальные вечера, просмотры фильмов, Да и я Спутник полюбила, всегда, когда к ней приезжаю, гуляю по лесу и заряжаюсь свежим воздухом. Думаем, что и на следующий год ее еще раз отправим!


----------



## Катерина56 (24 Мар 2017)

Где можно недалеко от москвы подлечить позвоночник, недорого. Что-то по типу санатория!


----------



## La murr (24 Мар 2017)

@Катерина56, а в чём проблема?


----------



## Катерина56 (24 Мар 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Катерина56, а в чём проблема?


протрузия межпозвоночного диска


----------



## La murr (24 Мар 2017)

@Катерина56, врач Вашей мамы должен рекомендовать ей санаторий по профилю основного заболевания с учётом наличия сопутствующих.


----------



## Виня 17 (15 Авг 2017)

День добрый всем! Может кто был в санатории "Сергиевские минеральные воды" , Серноводск, Самарская область? Поделитесь информацией пожалуйста


----------



## смолк (25 Авг 2017)

Кто знает, через сколько времени после операции микродискэктомии можно лечиться в санатории?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2017)

Отъезд на следующий день.
Всегда важно какой период после операции, от этого зависит, что будут делать.
А где делать, в санатории или поликлинике, или специализированном центре, не важно.


----------



## смолк (26 Авг 2017)

На следующий день после операции??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2017)

Конечно. Зачем лежать дома и ничего не делать.


----------



## смолк (26 Авг 2017)

Интересно. Думаю, вряд ли хирург меня отпустил на следующий день после операции в санаторий. Даже если бы я смог сам, не на каталке, спуститься с 9 этажа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2017)

День, тут понятие относительное.
Важно, раньше!


----------



## La murr (26 Авг 2017)

смолк написал(а):


> Думаю, вряд ли хирург меня отпустил на следующий день после операции в санаторий...


У меня есть опыт послеоперационной реабилитации - после холецистэктомии дали бесплатную путёвку в санаторий.
Отправилась на лечение я на следующий же день после выписки из больницы.


----------



## смолк (26 Авг 2017)

@La murr, спасибо. Как научусь нормально с кровати (кушетки) вставать, то можно и ехать.


----------



## Alessa (12 Май 2018)

Я сейчас в санатории, уехала на 17-ый день после операции, правда, всего на 3 дня. Я в "Сестрорецком курорте", это около СПб. Сам санаторий отличный, много отзывов на том же трипадвизоре устарели - номера отличные (Ну, конкретно наш номер, полулюкс), кормят шикарно, процедуры прохожу, правда, ни одна нужная мне в мою путёвку не входит, но т.к. я их в поликлинике прохожу, не стала платно их брать ))))) 

Но к процедурам даже на трииападвизоре ни у кого нет претензий )) Бассейн у них особо шикарный, с минеральной водой температурой 30 градусов. Если бы такой был у меня поблизости, любые деньги отдала бы )) Я в свое время бросила бассейн именно из-за того, что заходить в воду просто ужасно холодно. Один минус - кровати здесь слишком мягкие, после первой ночи нога себя чувствовала не очень хорошо. Но после бассейна стало отлично )))


----------



## смолк (13 Май 2018)

После операции два месяца приблизительно нормально ходить не мог. Был как хрустальный. Чуть на дороге в ямку или на кочку нога попадала - в поясницу был прострел. Да и вставал непросто. Так что ни какого санатория не было...


----------



## Rasstriga (13 Май 2018)

Через какое время после операции по удалению грыжи можно ехать в санаторий и какие процедуры лучше там принимать? Заранее спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Alessa (13 Май 2018)

@Rasstriga, смотрите ответ доктора в этой теме, он утверждает, что чем раньше, тем лучше ))) хоть на 2 день после операции. На самом деле - смотрите по состоянию - нет смысла ехать в санаторий, если вы еле ходите и у вас всё болит. Ходить придется много. Впрочем, если у вас поликлиника рядом с домом, это одно, но если вам на процедуры ездить далеко, может, есть смысл в санатории, чтобы ходить меньше. Короче, индивидуально все, и руководствоваться надо в первую очередь своим состоянием и здравым смыслом. Санаторий - это не место, где вас поставят на ноги и будут с вами возится, придется бегать на процедуры из корпуса в корпус. В поликлинике внимания и  то больше. Имейте в виду,  кстати, что врачей в санатории меньше и имеют дело они обычно не с больным, а с уже давно выздоровевшими )


----------



## Виня 17 (24 Май 2018)

Нахожусь сейчас в санатории, больница востоновительного лечения. Назначили некоторые процедуры, которые никогда не делала и не слышала, к мед персонала не чего не выспроссишь( интересует такие процедуры,  как крио СМТ, хай топ, денес стимуляция, электро грязь, но прокладки не в грязи, я как то делала, гальванометра грязь, они там с грязью были, хотелось бы услышать отзывы, мнение.


----------



## Anita69 (25 Май 2018)

Добрый день.
Подскажите хороший санаторий в рядом с Тверской областью, Московской. Можно в Беларуси, но рядом с Аэропортом.


----------



## aleks7847 (23 Июн 2018)

Добрый день! Подскажите санаторий с хорошей ЛФК для лечения грыжи поясничного отдела. Недалеко от Санкт-Петербурга или где-нибудь на югах.


----------



## BlackND (3 Авг 2018)

Если кому интересно есть рядом с Омском и Новосибом к Омску ближе санаторий Карачи. Там же рядом и завод по разливу карачинской минералки мне лично и лечение понравилось грязью прям целиком заливали..)а не лепешку. Рапные ванные тоже были вполне себе приятный за свой счет еще циркулярный душ взял люблю я его..а вот на электрофарез немного не хватило пришлось докупать тоже. В общем отдохнули хорошо номерной фонд новый вай-фай по зоне номеров присутствует выглядит очень красиво и свежо. единтсвенное территорий вроде и засажена но деревья еще мелкие в основном тополя говорят что т.к сероводорода много в воздухе то тополя снижают его концентрацию..Интересно было бы там летом побывать. Единственный минус питание было плохое в итоге брали только гречку и пюрешку ну и супчики были хорошие..салаты на шведском столе но они быстро заканчивались. Но это все придирки и не главное в общем главное там грязь и ее не жалеют..К Омску ближе места не найти 2 часа на машине.


----------



## Татьяна Е. (7 Авг 2018)

Доброго времени суток. Буду благодарна за информацию и отзывы о реабилитационном центре в г. Пушкин (на базе больницы №38 им. Семашко )


----------



## Виня 17 (31 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте! Хочу осенью поехать в Пятигорск, но не по путевке, остановится на квартире, походить на радон, и может ещё на какие процедуры, попить водички минеральной ну и конечно посмотреть достопримечательности КМВ. Может кто ездил без путевки,  что то посоветуете? Может кто там был, хотела бы услышать отзывы.


----------



## анжела777 (27 Сен 2018)

@Катруся, можно подробнее,где в Китае,какая больница?


----------



## BlackND (27 Сен 2018)

Виня 17 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Хочу осенью поехать в Пятигорск, но не по путевке, остановится на квартире, походить на радон...


радон штука коварная, он активирует клетки..если есть спящие онко клетки то возможны хреновые последствия..иными словами если в роду была онкология то не советовал бы..


----------



## Юля Денисова (19 Окт 2018)

Нам тоже очень пятигорские санатории понравились.


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (13 Янв 2019)

Подскажите пожалуйста ,лучшие реабилитационный центры после операции по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи с установкой эндопротеза.Хотелось бы не профилактического плана,чтобы люди специализировались на пациентах после операции на позвоночнике.


----------



## ЕкатеринаИ (27 Янв 2020)

Добрый день!
Поискала темы по санаториям, но все какие-то древние. Кто может посоветовать места, где реально интенсивное и эффективное лечение. Белокуриха интересует особенно.


----------



## BlackND (27 Янв 2020)

Белокуриха это Радон, если есть в роду онкология это может являться фактором риска.


----------



## ЕкатеринаИ (27 Янв 2020)

@BlackND, Вот это да, а если не использовать радон, то смысла туда ехать нет?


----------



## BlackND (27 Янв 2020)

@ЕкатеринаИ, ну если смотреть с той точки зрения что каждый санаторий хорош своим то я думаю не логично ехать и не воспользоваться самым так сказать главным. Допустим если проблемы с желудком или пищеварением то едут на мин.воды где Нарзан/Боржоми обычно, а не просто в санаторий где есть минералка..остеохондрозы белокуриха (с большим НО который я писал выше). Я бы лично не рискнул. Я бы поехал просто на грязи в Саки. Или в те же Карачи (там я был мне понравилось, грязью заливают..если тебе надо "Штаны" могут залить так что и нос торчать будет не экономят там она своя там профиль такой.). Вроде тоже отзывы хорошие и вреда не так много кроме опухолей.


----------



## Ната1985 (27 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте! А может ли кто-то высказать своё мнение по поводу Мацесты?


----------



## Юлия 1989 (2 Авг 2020)

Здравствуйте,форумчане! Посоветуйте,пожалуйста, реабилитационные центры в Моске с хорошей лечебной базой. Парез мышц ноги после удаления грыжи позвоночника. Всем ответившим спасибо!


----------



## Олег))) (23 Сен 2020)

Виня 17 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Хочу осенью поехать в Пятигорск, но не по путевке, остановится на квартире, походить на радон, и может ещё на какие процедуры, попить водички минеральной ну и конечно посмотреть достопримечательности КМВ. Может кто ездил без путевки,  что то посоветуете? Может кто там был, хотела бы услышать отзывы.


Езжайте смело... можно не только попить,а попринимать бесплатные ванны

Читаю комменты и поражаюсь. Китай. Подмосковье.  Что это санатории? В СССР, когда работали не за прибыль, а за идею, считалось, что санатории с лечением — это только Кавказские Минеральные Воды. Воздух. Источники. Грязь. При чем даже Карловы Вары для партэлиты не рекомендовали, если речь шла о КМВ.
Да, соглашусь, обслуживание в многом совдеповское (ребрединг сделать КМВ, у федерального центра мозгов не хватает), но кому важно именно лечение, не лакшери, то выбирайте Кавказские Минеральные воды.



Ната1985 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! А может ли кто-то высказать своё мнение по поводу Мацесты?


Мацеста (по отзывам моих родственников живущих в Хосте) — это больше море и немного реабилитации. Это не курорт с наработанной лечебной базой.



BlackND написал(а):


> радон штука коварная, он активирует клетки..если есть спящие онко клетки то возможны хреновые последствия..иными словами если в роду была онкология то не советовал бы..


Есть аналогия в виде сероводорода.



ЕкатеринаИ написал(а):


> @BlackND, Вот это да, а если не использовать радон, то смысла туда ехать нет?


Сероводород существует, как лечение и грязи и нарзан.


----------



## Дарья11 (25 Окт 2021)

Всем здравствуйте!  
Нашла список санаториев которые принимают на реабилитацию по ОМС 








						Какие санатории принимают по системе ФСС и ОМС - список
					

Если вы входите в одну из льготных категорий, то вы должны знать в какие санатории можно попасть по льготной путевке, предоставляемой по системе ОМС. Такие санатории могут быть расположены и в вашем регионе, или быть общероссийскими здравницами.



					strahovanie365.ru


----------



## ЕленаВя (25 Окт 2021)

@Дарья11, обычно направляют в ближайший профильный, чтоб не было перемены климата. Ещё бы добиться этого)))))😅


----------



## Дарья11 (25 Окт 2021)

У меня знакомая просто отправляла свою выписку и просила взять её на реабилитацию. Ей прислали ответ с перечнем необходимых документов.
Можно попробовать.


----------



## ЕленаВя (25 Окт 2021)

@Дарья11, отличные новости, не знала, что так можно!😘

@Дарья11, узнай пожалуйста, если можешь, надо заранее писать туда, или только по прошествии трех месяцев после операции?


----------



## april2685 (25 Окт 2021)

ЗдОрово вам, россиянам


----------



## Дарья11 (25 Окт 2021)

ЕленаВя написал(а):


> @Дарья11, узнай пожалуйста, если можешь, надо заранее писать туда, или только по прошествии трех месяцев после операции?


Я сама была первый раз на реабилитации по выписке после операции на 14 день и толком ничего нельзя либо ограниченно. В ноябре будет 3 месяца и займусь поиском места  на реабилитацию в декабре.
Общалась сейчас с этой девочкой, она обзванивала и отправляла эл. письма в центры, где принимали и высылали ответное письмо с перечнем документов. Она выбрала в какое поедет шла к терапевту сдала анализы и терапевт уже сама дала выписку 057-у на это учреждение.


----------



## Олёнушка (25 Окт 2021)

Дарья11 написал(а):


> Нашла список санаториев которые принимают на реабилитацию по ОМС


Я сейчас нахожусь на реабилитации в центре из этого списка. Город Гатчина, центр "Здоровье".
Я здесь уже третий раз, если кому интересно расскажу.


----------



## Дарья11 (25 Окт 2021)

@Олёнушка, я думаю всем интересно будет . Расскажите как попали,  как вас лечат?


----------



## ЕленаВя (25 Окт 2021)

@Олёнушка, и как Вы туда попадаете, без проблем? без связей? через сколько месяцев первый раз был, сколько сейчас прошло после оп? санаторий сами выбрали?


----------



## Олёнушка (25 Окт 2021)

Берете направление у невролога.На сайте центра написано, какие анализы сдать. Всё это посылаете по электронной почте. Через несколько дней вас приглашают в центр. Сначала лучше позвонить и узнать работает ли центр,так как в связи с ковидом его периодически закрывают. 
 Лечение зависит от невролога к которому попадёте. Лучше попасть к женщине, она грамотные.
Если нет противопоказаний, то у вас будет 5 капельницы с октолипеном, физиопроцедуры 6-8 шт.(лазер, магнит, амплипульс, дорсонваль и т. д)ЛФК в зале 3 раза в неделю и 2 раза в БАССЕЙНЕ, массаж 5 раз,в зависимости от показаний водолечение(циркулярный душ, скипидарные ванны и т. д.) За отдельную плату можно добавить процедуры-массаж, иголки, пиявки. 
 Кормят хорошо. Комнаты по 3 и по 2 человека. Срок прибывания 14 дней.


----------



## april2685 (25 Окт 2021)

Олёнушка написал(а):


> Я сейчас нахожусь на реабилитации в центре из этого списка. Город Гатчина...


А вы из России?


----------



## Олёнушка (25 Окт 2021)

Если врач выпишет лекарства на период вашего пребывания, то их дадут бесплатно.



april2685 написал(а):


> Это в Украине?
> А вы из России?


Это Ленинградская обл. г.Гатчина.


----------



## april2685 (25 Окт 2021)

Олёнушка написал(а):


> Это Ленинградская обл...


Да, я каким-то чудом город неправильно прочитала)))) потом увидела и поняла, что сморозила глупость )))


----------



## tankist (25 Окт 2021)

april2685 написал(а):


> ЗдОрово вам, россиянам


А Вы откуда?



Олёнушка написал(а):


> Лечение зависит от невролога к которому попадёте. Лучше попасть к женщине, она грамотные.
> Если нет противопоказаний, то у вас будет 5 капельницы с октолипеном, физиопроцедуры 6-8 шт.(лазер, магнит, амплипульс, дорсонваль и т. д)ЛФК в зале 3 раза в неделю и 2 раза в БАССЕЙНЕ, массаж 5 раз,в зависимости от показаний водолечение(циркулярный душ, скипидарные ванны и т. д.)


5 капельниц - мало, надо не менее 10. 5 массажей - мало, тоже 10 надо. Пиявки - небезопасно. Иголки - вещь хорошая.


----------



## Олёнушка (25 Окт 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> 5 капельниц - мало...


Конечно мало, но лучше столько, чем ничего. Раньше больше было, а теперь финансирование урезали.


----------



## ЕленаВя (25 Окт 2021)

@Олёнушка, а комиссию не собирают в поликлинике?
крч с неврологом надо дружить, все от его направления зависит


----------



## Олёнушка (25 Окт 2021)

Нет. Если через интернет подавать, то заочно решение принимается.


----------



## april2685 (25 Окт 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> А Вы откуда?


Я из ДНР


----------



## ЕленаВя (25 Окт 2021)

@Олёнушка, через интернет подавать в реаб.центр, уже имея на руках направление невролога? а оно по какой-то форме?


----------



## Дарья11 (25 Окт 2021)

ЕленаВя написал(а):


> @Олёнушка, через интернет подавать в реаб.центр, уже имея на руках направление невролога? а оно по какой-то форме?


057-у


----------



## Олёнушка (25 Окт 2021)

ЕленаВя написал(а):


> @Олёнушка, через интернет подавать в реаб.центр, уже имея на руках направление невролога? а оно по какой-то форме?


Форму не знаю. Марина Владимировна. Она всё расскажет подробно. Как попасть, кого берут и какие анализы. Это старшая медсестра  центра.


----------



## Sergey.21 (20 Дек 2021)

Всех приветствую! Советую санаторий "Солнечный" в Кисловодске. Отправлял туда маму, она осталась очень довольна. В Кисловодск в санатории ездит каждый год, но именно в этом ей понравилось больше всего. Понравилось ей лечение, подход врачей, да и вообще сам санаторий в целом. Питание и досуг всё на высшем уровне.


----------



## ИринкаНо (3 Янв 2022)

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, медицинское учреждение, где можно как следует проверить позвоночник, влияние аномалий Киммерли, гипоплазии, состояния осанки мышц, мышечно-связочного аппарата, определить истинную причину проблемы, чтобы работать действительно над проблемой... Чтобы могли подобрать индивидуально комплекс упражнений и тд...... Чтобы и остеопаты, и ортопеды, и гнатологи, и тд.... Болею давно, неврологи назначают лекарства, толку мало или хуже.... Пить лекарства не хочется, потому что проблема не уходит.... ЛФК мало помогает, нейрохирурги в Тюмени показания на операцию не увидели, антидепрессанты не помогают....... Что-то надо делать, куда поехать?


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (7 Янв 2022)

Добрый день всем! А можно ли по ОМС попасть в санаторий, как думаете? У нас та ещё семейка - у меня грыжи, сколиоз, колени (гонартроз, была операция в 2019г), у дочери 7 лет был компрессионный перелом 2 позвонков 1степени, неосложненный почти без компрессии в августе 2021. У мужа разрыв мениска в 2021, тоже свежий. В санаторий бы нам всем, но тут куча вопросов - полагается ли по ОМС? Если да, то как заявку делать? Сколько ждать и дать могут не всем, разные и не в одно же время? Надеюсь, не сумбурно написала...


----------



## tankist (7 Янв 2022)

@Лягушка-путешественница, муж с таким диагнозом - навряд ли. Вы и дочь - может быть, но в разных санаториях (Вы во взрослый, дочь в детский). ИМХО.


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (7 Янв 2022)

@tankist, муж астматик, по астме точно дадут, но в другой. Т.е. если семьей, то так, например, мне дали бесплатно, а мужа и дочь платно и т.д.
А вообще, есть ли смысл вцелом в санатории, я к тому, что если я пройду массаж, физио поликлинике + на плаванье похожу и ЛФК, эффект не хуже будет?


----------



## tankist (7 Янв 2022)

В целом - смысл только в отдыхе и смене обстановки.


----------



## Atnalog (28 Сен 2022)

Подниму тему, есть свежие рекомендации по санаториям по нашему профилю?


----------



## Nkhlyamkova (14 Ноя 2022)

Всем добрый день! Понимаю, что этот вопрос уже поднимался неимоверное число раз, но может быть, вы посоветуете (или кинете ссылку) на действительно хороший санаторий (санатории), где можно пройти реабилитацию (можно и платно, буду копить). Чтобы с индивидуальным подходом, а не абы как , лишь бы денег стрясти. (После 3 операции, страшно, что просто что то сделают не так, и все).. буду благодарна очень!


----------



## Atnalog (14 Ноя 2022)

@Nkhlyamkova, добрый вечер, напишу сюда список профильных санаториев, которые удалось найти, сразу скажу нигде еще не был, но смотрю в сторону Крыма, Саки, это санатории Пирогова (подороже) и Бурденко (попроще), плюс еще Кавминводы - это санатории Луч, Солнечный, Источник, Руно, Источник

В Луче вообще есть центр нейрохирургии.

Так что погуглите, почитайте, сравните программы и цены.


----------



## Nkhlyamkova (14 Ноя 2022)

@Atnalog , спасибо! А что нибудь типа Москвы/Питера/Белоруссии - не смотрели? (Так сказать поближе).


----------



## Lin0608 (14 Ноя 2022)

Nkhlyamkova написал(а):


> ... А что нибудь типа Москвы/Питера/Белоруссии - не смотрели?...


Реабилитационный центр Швецовой,была там 2 раза,очень рекомендую)


----------



## Alena777 (18 Ноя 2022)

Я была в Луче в Кисловодске в августе этого года. 
Муж занимался с инструктором в зале, ему понравилось. Вообще процедур там очень много, но в основном они платные.


----------



## Nkhlyamkova (19 Ноя 2022)

@Lin0608 , добрый вечер! А как попасть в этот санаторий? Почитала на сайте, там такое впечатление, что только по квотам от поликлиники. А если я из Питера , то хотя бы платно есть возможность?


----------



## Елена В. (19 Ноя 2022)

Рассмотрите санаторий Приднепровский, Гомельская область, Беларусь. Есть минеральный и обычный бассейн, массажи, подводный душ массаж, подводное вытяжение, мануальный терапевт, электро лечение много видов, грязелечение, спелео гало арома терапия, ванны, и тд

ЛФК тоже есть но групповое. Мне после операции (4,5 мес) на групповом было очень тяжело. Поэтому занималась в зале сама как научили в больнице.


----------



## Lin0608 (19 Ноя 2022)

Nkhlyamkova написал(а):


> А если я из Питера , то хотя бы платно есть возможность?


Да, платно есть возможность, нужно звонить им узнавать)


----------



## Alik (28 Ноя 2022)

Nkhlyamkova написал(а):


> @Lin0608 , добрый вечер! А как попасть в этот санаторий? Почитала на сайте, там такое впечатление, что только по квотам от поликлиники. А если я из Питера , то хотя бы платно есть возможность?


Добрый день! А вы обязательно в санаторий хотите? А просто хорошее процедурное лечение в клинике в  Питере не рассматриваете, без выезда в регионы?


----------

